# Fermi kommt im Januar



## Waldhar (24. November 2009)

Laut Fudzilla wird Nvidias neue Grafikkartengeneration Fermi (nicht die Tesla-Profikarten, sondern die Desktop-Grafikkarten) im Januar in die Läden kommen.
Eigentlich sollten die Karten schon im späten November erscheinen, doch für Nvidia fiel die Ausbeute der A2-Revision zu niedrig aus. Daher verzögerte sich die Auslieferung, um die verbesserte A3-Revision zu entwickeln.

Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## Player007 (24. November 2009)

Hoffen wir mal, das diese auch wirklich im Januar erscheinen 

Gruß


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (24. November 2009)

Da bin ich mal gespannt.
Dann kann ich woll im Februar eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (24. November 2009)

Gut, hoffentlich noch bevor meine 5870 Vapor-X (wenns net geht halt nur ne 5850) bestellt wird 
Hab nämlich keine Lust für die Karte 450€ zu zahlen


----------



## -NTB- (24. November 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvoller Post, jetzt geht bestimmt wieder das Geflame los.
> Kann man nichtmal die Situation von allen Seiten betrachten?
> 
> Gruß




Als emo denkt man halt "_Emotional" und nicht sachlich

)nicht bös gemeint(


@Fermi-Thread:

Juhu, ich freue mich tierisch auf fermi, obwohl ich ATIist bin!!!
Kanns kaum noch aushalten & hoffe das dank fermi die hd5870 spätestens im Februar für 200inkl Vapor-xkühler zu haben ist

Das wäre doch mal richtig geil^^


_


----------



## riedochs (24. November 2009)

Wäre gut für den Markt wenn Nvidia jetzt schon im Januar die neuen Karten auf den Markt bringt. Dadurch dürften die Preise fallen.


----------



## Sash (24. November 2009)

ich werd auf die refresh variante warten, wie bei der gtx280-285, und die hol ich mir dann.. ende 2010 oder so. solange reicht mir meine gtx285 noch.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvoller Post, jetzt geht bestimmt wieder das Geflame los.
> Kann man nichtmal die Situation von allen Seiten betrachten?
> 
> Gruß



Das sagt genau der richtige...
Wenn man bei dir ATI erwähnt rastest du doch aus.
Btw. freue ich mich auf Fermi. Wird bestimmt auch was tolles. Aber ich werde mit meiner HD 5850 wohl bedient sein.


----------



## tm0975 (24. November 2009)

vom Tapeout einer Chipversion, in diesem Fall A3, bis zum Erreichen des fertigen Produkts bei den Kunden sollen für gewöhnlich 2 Monate vergehen. Ich hab so meine Zweifel, dass da in 2 Monaten schon was kaufbar sein wird. Es freut mich jedoch, dass nvidia endlich auch dx11 bieten wird. dieses rumgehacke auf dx 11 der ganzen grünen Fanboys ging/geht mir ganz schön auf die Ketten...


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. November 2009)

Na hoffentlich haben die dann auch eine Kante mehr Leistung als die ATI's. Ansonsten wirds eng wenn ATI die ca. gleichschnellen Karten immer 3-4 Monate früher bringt.


----------



## tm0975 (24. November 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich haben die dann auch eine Kante mehr Leistung als die ATI's. Ansonsten wirds eng wenn ATI die ca. gleichschnellen Karten immer 3-4 Monate früher bringt.



Single-Gpu möglicherweise, graka mit sicherheit nein. eine ungebremste dual-fermie würde 450 W verbrauchen und damit deutlich über die 300 w spezifikation hinausgehen...


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2009)

Waldhar schrieb:


> Laut Fudzilla wird Nvidias neue Grafikkartengeneration Fermi (nicht die Tesla-Profikarten, sondern die Desktop-Grafikkarten) im Januar in die Läden kommen.
> Eigentlich sollten die Karten schon im späten November erscheinen, doch für Nvidia fiel die Ausbeute der A2-Revision zu niedrig aus. Daher verzögerte sich die Auslieferung, um die verbesserte A3-Revision zu entwickeln.
> 
> Quelle: Fudzilla


Hardwareluxx - GF100: Wann kommt NVIDIAs nächste Generation?
Angeblich sollen die Ableger erst April kommen. Mal sehen was stimmt. Fudzilla hat sich ja bezüglich Erscheingsterminen des öfteren schon einmal nach hinten korrigieren müssen. 

MfG


----------



## Hugo78 (24. November 2009)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Single-Gpu möglicherweise, graka mit sicherheit nein. eine ungebremste dual-fermie würde 450 W verbrauchen und damit deutlich über die 300 w spezifikation hinausgehen...



Echt, ich wußte garnicht das NV schon die Verbrauchswerte veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## tm0975 (24. November 2009)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Echt, ich wußte garnicht das NV schon die Verbrauchswerte veröffentlicht hat.



jetzt weißt du es. die daten kommen von nvidia selbst, nur für den fall. einfach mal bei denen etwas nachschauen, zu tesla gibts schon infos und der chip ist ja im high end derselbe. evtl brauchen die geforce karten nen höheren takt um mithalten zu können, die einfache genauigkeit von berechnungen ist ja nicht soo prickelnd. dies wiederum bedeutet eher noch höhere verbräuche als die bereits zu tesla angegebenen werte.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2009)

Na das ist doch schon mal gut - auch wenn ich eher mit Februar rechne

Erst dann wird man wirklich sagen könne was die 58xxer "wert" sind

Abgesehen davon; zumindest in der Schweiz sind die 58xxer sehr schwer erhältlich und (deshalb?!) teurer geworden


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. November 2009)

Nicht nur in der Schweiz, auch in Deutschland, Österreich und co. bekommt man die sehr schlecht.


----------



## push@max (24. November 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leistung mindestens auf dem Niveau der ATIs sein wird...da wird der Preis wieder entscheidend sein.


----------



## tm0975 (24. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Nicht nur in der Schweiz, auch in Deutschland, Österreich und co. bekommt man die sehr schlecht.



Die Verfügbarkeit wird gerade besser. Mittlerweile kann man jede karte kaufen, allerdings überwiegend zu unbefriedigenden Preisen, da die Händler ordentlich Kasse machen. Weitere Infos zur erwarteten Verfügbarkeit gibts hier:

SemiAccurate :: ATI 58xx parts are delayed a bit more

Fudzilla


----------



## derLordselbst (24. November 2009)

Eine neue, konkurrenzfähige Karte von Nvidia ist auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung für den Markt. Selbst ATI-Fans sollten sich dann über fallende Preise freuen können.

(außer es sind solche Hardcore-Fanboys, dass sie sogar lieber einen Hunderter drauflegen, wenn es Nvidia nur schlecht geht )


----------



## tm0975 (24. November 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Eine neue, konkurrenzfähige Karte von Nvidia ist auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung für den Markt. Selbst ATI-Fans sollten sich dann über fallende Preise freuen können.
> 
> (außer es sind solche Hardcore-Fanboys, dass sie sogar lieber einen Hunderter drauflegen, wenn es Nvidia nur schlecht geht )



es kommt wohl eher drauf an, ob die ati-fans amd-aktionäre sind oder nicht.


----------



## Altair94 (24. November 2009)

Sehr schön!! Wenn die neuen Nvidia Karten endlich da sind kann man abwägen was denn jetzt  besser ist.


----------



## MaxMax (24. November 2009)

also ich finds gar nicht so schlecht, dass die fermi karten länger brauchen: wenn nvidias ingenieure da bereits ins a3 stepping vorgedrungen sind, um auch das letzte mhz designtechnisch noch rauszuholen und dann TSMC endlich wieder die 40nm fertigung unter kontrolle hat.....vielleicht überrascht uns eine GF100 Extreme ultra heat edition mit 1000mhz core und 3GHz shader takt  das ganze natürlich mit 128 TMU`s und und und...wahrscheinlich braucht die karte dann ein eigenes netzteil, aber wenn dass dann schon dabei ist beim kaufpreis hab ich kein problem damit, und die eine stunde am tag wo ich dann mit einem 1kW PC zock geht sich finanziell auch noch aus...also meiner meinung spricht alles für nvidia:
habenseite: +cuda +physx +3d vision +treiber +sdk`s
sollseite: directx 11 unterstützung (wobei aber die GT200 ja schon directcompute können BTW)
ati: kein cuda (kA ob purevideo HD da mithalten kann), kein physx, kein 3d vision, treiber? sdk?
und bitte wer braucht eyefinity wenn schon eine hd5870 mit dx11 mit TESSELATION ON in stalker bei 1920x1200 unspielbare <25fps produziert? und im unigine bench -39% mit tess ON? oder ~40fps in dirt 2? also ruckelorgie auf 3 lcds brauch ich nicht wirklich, schade um den stromverbrauch...
die hd58xx ist zwar ein netter doppelter aufguß der hd4000er reihe, aber hätt schon im mai dieses jahres kommen sollen als konkurrenz zur gtx285 serie...
(die dual gpu`s hab ich mal ausser acht gelassen, da die ja eher leistungsmässig sowie microrucklermässig uninteressant sind...)


----------



## PontifexM (24. November 2009)

ich hätte endlich mal mehr informationen über die gamer karte von nvidia gehabt,nur wieder ein im januar wird damit gerechnet -.-


----------



## Bucklew (24. November 2009)

tm0975 schrieb:


> eine ungebremste dual-fermie würde 450 W verbrauchen und damit deutlich über die 300 w spezifikation hinausgehen...


Völliger Quatsch, wo sollen denn bitte schön die 225W pro GPU her kommen?


----------



## tm0975 (24. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Völliger Quatsch, wo sollen denn bitte schön die 225W pro GPU her kommen?



Fermi in trouble? | SITEX 2009 | VR-Zone | Gadgets | PC Enthusiasts

gibt aber noch eine nvidia-quelle, die die 188 watt (typisch) bzw 225 watt (max) bestätigt. alles andere ergibt sich logischerweise...

hier noch was...

http://www.nvidia.com/docs/IO/43395/NV_DS_Tesla_C2050_C2070_Final_lowres.pdf


----------



## i!!m@tic (24. November 2009)

Hat es in einem Interview nicht geheißen, dass man mit dem Stromverbrauch bei der Fermi ca. bei den Werten liegen dürfte, die die letzte High-End-Generation hatte? Nach dem Motto: Kein höherer Verbrauch, dafür aber mehr Leistung.


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2009)

i!!m@tic schrieb:


> Hat es in einem Interview nicht geheißen, dass man mit dem Stromverbrauch bei der Fermi ca. bei den Werten liegen dürfte, die die letzte High-End-Generation hatte? Nach dem Motto: Kein höherer Verbrauch, dafür aber mehr Leistung.



Das ist bei so ziemlich jeder Graifkkartengeneration so gewesen. Gut, hat sich zwar mit der Zeit gesteigert, aber in letzter Zeit stagnieren die Werte.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. November 2009)

MaxMax schrieb:


> sollseite: directx 11 unterstützung (wobei aber die GT200 ja schon directcompute können BTW)
> ati: kein cuda (kA ob purevideo HD da mithalten kann), kein physx, kein 3d vision, treiber? sdk?
> und bitte wer braucht eyefinity wenn schon eine hd5870 mit dx11 mit TESSELATION ON in stalker bei 1920x1200 unspielbare <25fps produziert? und im unigine bench -39% mit tess ON? oder ~40fps in dirt 2? also ruckelorgie auf 3 lcds brauch ich nicht wirklich, schade um den stromverbrauch...


 
Also alle dx10/10.1 können Direkt Compute.

Was bringt dir genau cuda... das pendant von ATI heißt im übrigen stream wofür es sehr wohl ein SDK gibt sogar mit openCL und das nativ nicht wie nVidia derzeit über nen cuda-wrapper (wird sich mit dem Fermi ändern).

Es wird genug leute geben die Eyefinity benötigen, denn es zwingt dich keiner dies nur in spielen zu nutzen btw. wer braucht 3D-Vision?
Imo wird tesselation auch zu extrem benutzt. Teilweise würde es reichen 1-2 iterationen weniger zu verwenden aber da wird in zukunft sicher noch was kommen.
Dir sollte auch bewusst sein, dass der Strohmverbrauch bei 3D-Vision steigt und die Fps sinken, da bei respektiv 60 fps nur 30 wirklich beim betrachter ankommen.

Ergo: alle deine aussagen scheinen sehr Flame-lastig und nicht sehr aufgeschlossen.
Ich bin persönlich gespannt, was nVidia da ausbrütet.


----------



## Bucklew (24. November 2009)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Fermi in trouble? | SITEX 2009 | VR-Zone | Gadgets | PC Enthusiasts
> 
> gibt aber noch eine nvidia-quelle, die die 188 watt (typisch) bzw 225 watt (max) bestätigt. alles andere ergibt sich logischerweise...
> 
> ...


Das sind Teslakarten -> Höherer Stromverbrauch (mehr Speicher, mehr Chipfeatures, größerer Spielraum zugunsten von besserer Haltbarkeit)

Die aktuellen Teslakarten werden auch mit 200W angegeben, das GeForce-Pendant mit 183W. 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Was bringt dir genau cuda... das pendant von ATI heißt im übrigen stream wofür es sehr wohl ein SDK gibt sogar mit openCL


Nö, von ATI gibt es noch KEIN stabiles OpenCL, alles noch beta.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (25. November 2009)

Naja mal abwarten ob es im Januar wirklich die fermis gibt. Ich bin da garnichtmal so heiss druf. die GTX280 mal wieder reklamiert und die Ati 5870 die ich mir vllt ersatzweise geholt hätte eh net verfügbar. Von daher wollte eh bis frühjahr warten auf NV.
Bei all den lobeshymnen auf ati vergessen die atisten ja immer eines:
Was bringt es eine neue schnelle karte zu haben die nicht verfügbar ist?
Also in dem sinne einfach mal hoffen das NV es besser machen kann


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

Na wunderbar endlich zieht Nvidia nach auch wenn etwas später schön.  
(Die bessten kommen zulässt)


----------



## Reigenspieler (25. November 2009)

Damit entgeht Nvidia das Weihnachtsgeschäft auch wenn es nicht so stark ist wie früher ist es dennoch die Umsatz stärkste Zeit des Jahres.
Na ja, hoffentlich taugen die Karten dafür was  ...


----------



## Genghis99 (25. November 2009)

32 nm - bevor sie nicht in diesem Prozess hergestellt sind und bleiben die G300 Energieschleudern. 225 Watt unter Last dazu 1,6 TFlops (die 5870 macht 2,2 TFlops) - für Gamer mal wieder kein "Double Precision" - 
Worauf soll man warten, bzw was soll sich da lohnen ? Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, das NVidia den Mund voll nimmt, aber die Karten nix taugen. Ich erinner mich da an meine Geforce 5 (bzw. FX) die nicht mal mit den billigsten ATI mithalten konnte.

Nö, Nö - die Californier haben's bei mir verscherzt - da muss richtig was kommen, bevor ich zu Alternate renn und ins Säckel greif. DX11, 32nm, MAX 150 Watt, max 250,-€ und FPS Niveau einer 5870 bei gleichem Qualitätsniveau (bevor die wieder neue "treiberoptimierungen" erfinden).

Das wären so Eckdaten ...

LOL - Fermi ... Fermi hatte die Idee für eine Wasserstoffbombe - aber Edward Teller hat sie gebaut, nachdem er die Idee von Fermi aufgegriffen hat. So ist dann der RV870 der Teller für NVidias Fermi ....


----------



## kuer (25. November 2009)

BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Naja mal abwarten ob es im Januar wirklich die fermis gibt. Ich bin da garnichtmal so heiss druf. die GTX280 mal wieder reklamiert und die Ati 5870 die ich mir vllt ersatzweise geholt hätte eh net verfügbar. Von daher wollte eh bis frühjahr warten auf NV.
> Bei all den lobeshymnen auf ati vergessen die atisten ja immer eines:
> Was bringt es eine neue schnelle karte zu haben die nicht verfügbar ist?
> Also in dem sinne einfach mal hoffen das NV es besser machen kann


 

Also ich vergesse nichts und kann loben wie blöde. Was aber nichts mit Atisten zu tun hat. Ati war einfach schneller und hat die schneller Karte zum günstigeren Preis mit wehniger Stromverbrauch auf den Markt gebracht. Die Darstellung ist klasse und die Karte ist leise. Wäre NV dazu in der lage gewesen, hätte ich die gekauft. Nun wird sich mitte nächsten Jahres zeigen, wer meinen Rechner neu bestückt.


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2009)

tm0975 schrieb:


> es kommt wohl eher drauf an, ob die ati-fans amd-aktionäre sind oder nicht.


Wie meinst du das?

MfG


----------



## theLamer (25. November 2009)

Ja hoffentlich kommen die bald, ich benötige dringend nen neue graka.... meine 4850 is näm. schrott und ne 5850 wollte ich eig. nich


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. November 2009)

Ich hoffe das die Karten im Januar kommen werden, sonst ist aller vorbei der Preis der ATI Karten ist schon richtig gefallen. Ich hoffe das die Karte am Anfang nicht so teuer seinen wird damit die Preise noch mehr fallen.


----------



## krauthead (25. November 2009)

ich hoffe auch dass die graka sehr blad kommt...muss derzeit mit einer 8800GTX auskommen da meine GTX285 kaputt ist


----------



## aoegod (25. November 2009)

Die Fermi Karten werden bei Spielen eh ein Flopp kA was hier die leute alle erwarten. LOL
Die Technik ist dafür ausgelegt komplexe mathematische Berechnungen wie z.B. bei Video codec Konvertierungen durchzuführen.

In Spielen kackt die derbst ab.


----------



## theLamer (25. November 2009)

> In Spielen kackt die derbst ab.



Abwarten... aber ein Vorteil haben sie, wurde auch schon erwähnt. Die ATIs werden günstiger


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2009)

aoegod schrieb:


> Die Fermi Karten werden bei Spielen eh ein Flopp kA was hier die leute alle erwarten. LOL
> Die Technik ist dafür ausgelegt komplexe mathematische Berechnungen wie z.B. bei Video codec Konvertierungen durchzuführen.
> 
> In Spielen kackt die derbst ab.


Naja, so pauschal wird man das wohl nichts sagen können aber mich würden durchaus Details bezüglich der Spieleperformance der neuen Karten interessierens, insbesondere da Diese ja anscheinend in knapp 1-1,5 Monaten erhältlich sein sollen. Ich finde Nvidia hält sich da auffällig zurück, im Gegensatz zu sonst. Es ist ja quasi nicht wirklich etwas bekannt, außer mittlerweile über die Teslakarten, woraus sich jedoch leider keine Rückschlüsse auf die Spielperformance machen lassen kann.

MfG


----------



## Exinferis (25. November 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> 32 nm - bevor sie nicht in diesem Prozess hergestellt sind und bleiben die G300 Energieschleudern. 225 Watt unter Last dazu 1,6 TFlops (die 5870 macht 2,2 TFlops) - für Gamer mal wieder kein "Double Precision" -
> Worauf soll man warten, bzw was soll sich da lohnen ? Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, das NVidia den Mund voll nimmt, aber die Karten nix taugen. Ich erinner mich da an meine Geforce 5 (bzw. FX) die nicht mal mit den billigsten ATI mithalten konnte.
> 
> Nö, Nö - die Californier haben's bei mir verscherzt - da muss richtig was kommen, bevor ich zu Alternate renn und ins Säckel greif. DX11, 32nm, MAX 150 Watt, max 250,-€ und FPS Niveau einer 5870 bei gleichem Qualitätsniveau (bevor die wieder neue "treiberoptimierungen" erfinden).
> ...




Du hast die "Ironie-Tags" bei Deinem Post vergessen.
32nm wohl erst bei der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation, 150Watt nur für stark abgespeckte Versionen für den Passiv-Bereich (was bei Fermi eher unwahrscheinlich ist), die Terra-Flops sind rein theoretisch. Was die Paper-TFlops angeht braucht man nur in die Paper der Vergangenheit schauen wo ATI eigentlich immer vorne lag, die Praxis aber ein ganz anderes Ergebnis zeigte aufgrund der GPU-Architektur, der Chip heißt GF100 und nicht G300 und das DoublePrecission braucht kein einziges Spiel. Und das wird auch in naher Zukunft so bleiben.


----------



## Bucklew (25. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, so pauschal wird man das wohl nichts sagen können aber mich würden durchaus Details bezüglich der Spieleperformance der neuen Karten interessierens, insbesondere da Diese ja anscheinend in knapp 1-1,5 Monaten erhältlich sein sollen. Ich finde Nvidia hält sich da auffällig zurück, im Gegensatz zu sonst. Es ist ja quasi nicht wirklich etwas bekannt, außer mittlerweile über die Teslakarten, woraus sich jedoch leider keine Rückschlüsse auf die Spielperformance machen lassen kann.


Ist doch so viel lustiger 

Selbst die großen Götter bei Semiaccurate, die ständig wissen welcher Nvidia-Mitarbeiter wann aufs Klo geht und was er zu Mittag hatte und welche Yields es gab, haben die Codenamen des neuen Chips erst aus dem offiziell veröffentlichten Whitepaper erfahren. Das ist einfach nur göttlich


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ist doch so viel lustiger
> 
> Selbst die großen Götter bei Semiaccurate, die ständig wissen welcher Nvidia-Mitarbeiter wann aufs Klo geht und was er zu Mittag hatte und welche Yields es gab, haben die Codenamen des neuen Chips erst aus dem offiziell veröffentlichten Whitepaper erfahren. Das ist einfach nur göttlich


Naja aber normaler Weise sollte doch die Marketingmaschine schon längst laufen, gerade jetzt wo AMD wieder stärker geworden ist. Aber da tut sich einfach nichts und das ist durchaus ungewöhnlich. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt aus welchem Grunde dies so geschieht und wie letztendlich die Leistung dieser Karten sind.

MfG


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Nö, von ATI gibt es noch KEIN stabiles OpenCL, alles noch beta.


 1. Gut das du das genau getestet hast, da das SDK beta ist aber nix über die openCL version aussagt.
2. Dauert es auch ein wenig länger, da es schließlich direkt auf die Hardware zugreift und da ist eine programmierung schwieriger, da es ja immer noch ein standart werden soll.
3. Kann man auf Cuda, Stream, openCL und Direct Compute gut und gern noch verzichten, da der effektive Leistungsgewinn in der praxis derzeit kaum über das dreifache aktueller CPU hinausgeht.


----------



## Bucklew (25. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja aber normaler Weise sollte doch die Marketingmaschine schon längst laufen, gerade jetzt wo AMD wieder stärker geworden ist. Aber da tut sich einfach nichts und das ist durchaus ungewöhnlich. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt aus welchem Grunde dies so geschieht und wie letztendlich die Leistung dieser Karten sind.


Wozu? Mal ganz im Ernst, mal angenommen in einer Minuten würden die Fermikarten präsentiert werden. Wie schnell dauert es bis es die entsprechenden News gibt, von PCGH über Golem, Tomshardware bis hin zu Heise? 2 Minuten? Wohl noch viel zu hoch geschätzt 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> 1. Gut das du das genau getestet hast, da das SDK beta ist aber nix über die openCL version aussagt.


Du hast gesagt es gibt eine SDK von ATI inkl OpenCL. Das stimmt aber so nicht, weil dieses SDK immer noch Beta ist.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> 2. Dauert es auch ein wenig länger, da es schließlich direkt auf die Hardware zugreift und da ist eine programmierung schwieriger, da es ja immer noch ein standart werden soll.


Peinlich, wenn man die ganze OpenCL als die Zukunft vermarktet und die böse, propreitäre Konkurrenz schneller das ganze Final hat. Hat irgendwie sowas von der PhysX-Konkurrenz von ATI, die auf GeforceKarten entwickelt wird (nebenbei u.A. mangels eines stabilen OpenCL-SDKs von Seiten ATIs ) 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> 3. Kann man auf Cuda, Stream, openCL und Direct Compute gut und gern noch verzichten, da der effektive Leistungsgewinn in der praxis derzeit kaum über das dreifache aktueller CPU hinausgeht.


Kommt auf die Anwendung an, es können durchaus auch 100 bis 1000fach mehr Leistung bei rausspringen. Alleine Videoencoding zeigt, was möglich ist.


----------



## MaxMax (25. November 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> .....und FPS Niveau einer 5870 bei gleichem Qualitätsniveau (bevor die wieder neue "treiberoptimierungen" erfinden)...



und was willst mit der unspielbaren ruckelorgie einer hd5870 bei tesselation on?

und was für eine tolle implementierung von tesselation soll das sein, wenn man nachher wieder "1-2 itinerations" zurückdrehen muss? ist doch murks, was ati da implementiert hat derzeit (bleibt nur auf treibertweaks zu hoffen), wenns nvidia auch nicht hinbekommt, dann kauf ich keine von beiden und warte auf die übernächste...

und eyefinity ist nicht "nur" zum spielen gedacht, okey, nehm ich zur kenntnis, obwohl die werbung von ati/amd aber gerade darauf abzielt...und jeder profi der wirkliches multimonitor setup will greift eh zu einer matrox (die ruckelt dann genauso im multimonitorsetup wie eine ati  ....also was bleibt da brauchbares an "features" von ati? fast nix....
cuda, physx, 3d vision find ich aber sehr wohl nette und brauchbare features...und der eine legt halt mehr oder weniger wert auf solche features, aber selbst wenn ich nur an ultimativ hohen fps (ohne schnickschnack wie dx11) interessiert wäre und features komplett uninteressant wären, evtl. dann könnt ich mich mit einer ati hd 5870 anfreunden...


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wozu?


Ganz einfach. AMD hat momentan einen guten Stand und die GPU Kunden wissen das sie dort leistungstechnisch gut bedient werden, was bedeutet das sie Nvidia Marktanteile abnimmt und um den entgegenzuwirken muss man, gerade wenn man sein eigenes Produkt später erscheinen lässt, eben die Zeilgruppe "vorab" von seinem Produkt überzeugen, bzw. es schmackhaft machen. Das meinte ich mit Marketingmaschinerie. Aber hier geschieht einfach nichts. Warum das so ist wird sich, vielleicht, bald herausstellen. 

MfG


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (25. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. AMD hat momentan einen guten Stand und die GPU Kunden wissen das sie dort leistungstechnisch gut bedient werden, was bedeutet das sie Nvidia Marktanteile abnimmt und um den entgegenzuwirken muss man, gerade wenn man sein eigenes Produkt später erscheinen lässt, eben die Zeilgruppe "vorab" von seinem Produkt überzeugen, bzw. es schmackhaft machen. Das meinte ich mit Marketingmaschinerie. Aber hier geschieht einfach nichts. Warum das so ist wird sich, vielleicht, bald herausstellen.
> 
> MfG




Bei der Verfügbarkeit werden die Kunden rein theoretisch gut bedient  Ich sehe da den Vorteil echt bei Nvidia, vorrausgesetzt die Fermi wird rocken und von der Verfügbarkeit nicht schlechter sein als die Ati-Karten.


----------



## MaxMax (25. November 2009)

PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Bei der Verfügbarkeit werden die Kunden rein theoretisch gut bedient  Ich sehe da den Vorteil echt bei Nvidia, vorrausgesetzt die Fermi wird rocken und von der Verfügbarkeit nicht schlechter sein als die Ati-Karten.



ich glaub das auch: an der schlechten verfügbarkeit ist ja TSMC schuld, und nicht ati oder nvidia, und ich traue mich sogar zu behaupten, dass die fermi schon eher heraussen wäre, wenn TSMC nicht mist gebaut hätte, vielleicht wäre das A1/A2 tape out von Nvidia eh nicht so schlecht gewesen, aber genau zu dem zeitpunkt dürfte ja bei TSMC wieder die probleme im 40nm prozess losgegangen sein...
und erwähnen möcht ich auch die bereits erhältliche 40nm GPU von nvidia: GT240, und in einem overclock unter LN2 hat einer die shader einheit auf über 3 GHz gebracht, also wenn die fermi shader auch so abgehen....


----------



## Genghis99 (25. November 2009)

MaxMax schrieb:


> .... wenns nvidia auch nicht hinbekommt, dann kauf ich keine von beiden und warte auf die übernächste...



Genau die übernächste Generation  hab ich beschrieben ... 150Watt max, 32nm, leistung einer 5870 ...
Ich finde nämlich gar nicht, das die Grafikkartenhersteller immo was Geldwertes am Markt haben, das meine 4890 ersetzen müsste.


----------



## Progs-ID (25. November 2009)

Es wäre schlecht für NVIDIA, wenn die Karten nicht im Januar erscheinen würden.


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2009)

PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Bei der Verfügbarkeit werden die Kunden rein theoretisch gut bedient  Ich sehe da den Vorteil echt bei Nvidia, vorrausgesetzt die Fermi wird rocken und von der Verfügbarkeit nicht schlechter sein als die Ati-Karten.


Es gab mal eine News aus der hervorging, dass sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia unter den gleichen Verfügmarkeitsproblemen leiden, da beide ihre Chips vom selben Hersteller beziehen. Von daher sehe ich den Vorteil nicht. Eher im Gegenteil, da AMD, durch ihre frühe Veröffentlichung und den sehr guten Leistungsergebnissen, schon wieder Marktanteile gutmachen konnte.

MfG


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2009)

Na das geht ja hier wieder ab - komme kaum nach mit lesen

Nur kurz zum "Stromverbrauch"

Hier Nvidia GF100: Fermi-Geforce-Grafikkarte im Unigine-Heaven-DirectX-11-Benchmark - Fermi, Geforce, GF100, Tesla, Nvidia, DirectX 11 sehen wir, dass eine GF100 genau *einen 8er- und einen 6er- Anschluss *hat

Man rechne...


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na das geht ja hier wieder ab - komme kaum nach mit lesen
> 
> Nur kurz zum "Stromverbrauch"
> 
> ...


Ach, Stromverbrauch wird eh überbewertet. Viel interessanter wäre es doch zu wissen wie diese Karte bei dem besagtem Bench abgeschnitten hat. 

MfG


----------



## Genghis99 (25. November 2009)

Genau das möchte man wohl NICHT zeigen. Wohl auch nicht den Leistungsmesser ...

Wäre ein Vorschlag für die Klassifizierung von GPU - Flops geteilt durch Watt - je kleiner der Wert desto ineffektiver die GPU.


----------



## derpuster (25. November 2009)

wäre gut zu sehen wie groß die leistungsunterschiede zwischen der nvidia und der ati dann tatsächlich sind und wie sich dann die preise gestalten.
wer jetzt schon von einer gamerkarte ala gtx260 oder hd4870/50 auf die 58xx serie umgestiegen ist hat meinermeinung nach zzt. von der preisleistung einen griff ins klo gemacht denn die dinger werden sich bei ausreichender verfügbarkeit und dem erscheinen der fermi preislich auch noch ein gutes stück nach unten bewegen.
wobei, haben würd ich sie jetzt auch ganz gerne


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (25. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine News aus der hervorging, dass sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia unter den gleichen Verfügmarkeitsproblemen leiden, da beide ihre Chips vom selben Hersteller beziehen. Von daher sehe ich den Vorteil nicht. Eher im Gegenteil, da AMD, durch ihre frühe Veröffentlichung und den sehr guten Leistungsergebnissen, schon wieder Marktanteile gutmachen konnte.
> 
> MfG




Damit hast du ja auch recht, aber genau das ist der Grund warum Ati seinen Vorsprung eben nicht großartig nutzen kann. 

Die Leute die jetzt schon "teuer" gekauft haben werden sich ggf. noch ärgern.

Für User mit ähnlicher Graka (4890, 260, 275, 285 und 295) im Rechner wie ich sind die Leistungsergebnisse nicht gerade ein Anreiz jetzt schon zu kaufen 


lg


----------



## Junias (25. November 2009)

auf fermi freu ich mich auch schon. solange mnuss aba meine 8800GT aba noch halten


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (25. November 2009)

Zu der Sache mit dem Stromverbrauch: Mal Ehrlich, wem kommt es denn darauf an wie viel Watt die Graka aus der Steckdose zieht, wenn man eh 300-400€ für das Teil übrig hat?


----------



## MaxMax (25. November 2009)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> Zu der Sache mit dem Stromverbrauch: Mal Ehrlich, wem kommt es denn darauf an wie viel Watt die Graka aus der Steckdose zieht, wenn man eh 300-400€ für das Teil übrig hat?



ich versteh die watt diskussion auch nicht wirklich: wenn ich am PC nix mache/arbeite (=idle), dann schalte ich ihn aus, ob ich daher im idle 27 oder 35 oder 18 watt brauch ist mir egal...

und unter last? nun wie lang zock ich denn, und ab wann rechnet sich dann eine karte die ~50watt weniger gebraucht hätte? nach 1000h? solange hält ja die karte gar nicht.. oder ich geh lieber 1x mehr zufuß oder fahr mit die öffis...


----------



## Reigenspieler (25. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. AMD hat momentan einen guten Stand und die GPU Kunden wissen das sie dort leistungstechnisch gut bedient werden, was bedeutet das sie Nvidia Marktanteile abnimmt und um den entgegenzuwirken muss man, gerade wenn man sein eigenes Produkt später erscheinen lässt, eben die Zeilgruppe "vorab" von seinem Produkt überzeugen, bzw. es schmackhaft machen. Das meinte ich mit Marketingmaschinerie. Aber hier geschieht einfach nichts. Warum das so ist wird sich, vielleicht, bald herausstellen.
> 
> MfG



Richtig. Es ist doch sehr merkwürdig wenn man sich das Geschäfts-stärkste Quartal im Gaming-Bereich einfach nehmen lässt.


----------



## rabit (25. November 2009)

Bevor es eine Welle von RMA´s gibt lasse ich die Verkaufsstarke Zeit verstreichen und kündige etwas für Januar an und habe weniger Rückläufer wenn die Karte noch nicht ready ist oder?


----------



## Bucklew (25. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. AMD hat momentan einen guten Stand und die GPU Kunden wissen das sie dort leistungstechnisch gut bedient werden, was bedeutet das sie Nvidia Marktanteile abnimmt und um den entgegenzuwirken muss man, gerade wenn man sein eigenes Produkt später erscheinen lässt, eben die Zeilgruppe "vorab" von seinem Produkt überzeugen, bzw. es schmackhaft machen. Das meinte ich mit Marketingmaschinerie. Aber hier geschieht einfach nichts. Warum das so ist wird sich, vielleicht, bald herausstellen.


Warum sollte man? Fermi ist doch in aller Munde. Hier, auf der Hauptseite ist auch schon wieder ne News, Fudzilla postet quasi alle 2 Stunden eine News und nicht nur dort. Und den Vorteil kann AMD absolut nicht nutzen, weil sie wohl selbst in diesem Jahr es nicht mehr schaffen, ihre Produke ausreichend herzustellen:
Fudzilla - AMD admits it can't meet HD 5000 demand

Warum also hetzen lassen? Lieber zwei Wochen länger warten und dafür ein vernünftiges Produkt präsentieren, das dann auch verkauft werden kann - das hat ATI bis heute noch nicht bewiesen, selbst nicht mit den Midrange-Karten.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na das geht ja hier wieder ab - komme kaum nach mit lesen
> 
> Nur kurz zum "Stromverbrauch"
> 
> ...


1. Vorserienmodell - Das die aktuellen Prototypen einen 8er und einen 6er haben heißt noch lange nicht, dass das auch die Produktionsboards so haben. Auch die GTX285 hatte den Platz für einen 8er + 6er, die waren bei den Prototypen auch bestückt, die fertigen Versionen hatten dagegen nur 2x6.
2. Stromreserve fürs Übertakten
3. Hat auch z.B. die Quadro FX5800 8er + 6er und dennoch nur einen max Verbrauch von 189W.

Kurz und knapp: Hat überhaupt gar nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Reigenspieler (25. November 2009)

Bei dir haben AMD-Grafikkarten wirklich garnix gutes an sich.  lol


----------



## DaStash (25. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum sollte man? Fermi ist doch in aller Munde. Hier, auf der Hauptseite ist auch schon wieder ne News, Fudzilla postet quasi alle 2 Stunden eine News und nicht nur dort. Und den Vorteil kann AMD absolut nicht nutzen, weil sie wohl selbst in diesem Jahr es nicht mehr schaffen, ihre Produke ausreichend herzustellen:
> Fudzilla - AMD admits it can't meet HD 5000 demand


Naja, überzeugen tut es mich ehrlich gesagt leider überhauptnicht, wenn ich so gar keine detailierten Informationen, wie Benches oder Ähnliches, vorab von der Karte erhalte, außer der Länge. 
Zum Thema Lieferbarkeit der 58xx Karten habe ich im Hardwareluxx Forum gelesen, dass AMD zur Zeit 300% Produktionssteigerung der Kartenreihe anstrebt, welche dann Mitte Dezember zur Verfügung stehen soll. Wenn das stimmen sollte hätten sie auf jeden Fall ein riesen Vorteil. Das laufende Weihachtsgeschäft. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (26. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, überzeugen tut es mich ehrlich gesagt leider überhauptnicht, wenn ich so gar keine detailierten Informationen, wie Benches oder Ähnliches, vorab von der Karte erhalte, außer der Länge.


Um Überzeugen geht es da auch gar nicht. Benches leaken (falls dir das bisher nicht aufgefallen ist) auch niemals vom Hersteller aus (und werden erst recht nicht von denen veröffentlicht) und das ist so auch absolut nicht gewollt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lieferbarkeit der 58xx Karten habe ich im Hardwareluxx Forum gelesen, dass AMD zur Zeit 300% Produktionssteigerung der Kartenreihe anstrebt, welche dann Mitte Dezember zur Verfügung stehen soll. Wenn das stimmen sollte hätten sie auf jeden Fall ein riesen Vorteil. Das laufende Weihachtsgeschäft.


Den riesen Vorteil hättest du, wenn du denn mal lesen würdest, was ich da so verlinke (das geschieht schließlich nicht ohne Grund und hat seinen Hintergedanken):

"*In a chat* with the Inq, AMD Product Manager Dave Bauman [..]"
(also eine AMD-eigene Aussage, kein Gerücht oder irgendeine Fremdquelle, News aus 1. Hand sozusagen)
"Baumann confirmed that there were some production issues with TSMC and that there was not much AMD could do to improve the situation. AMD can't migrate to another fab, *but it hopes production will ramp up over the next few weeks.*"
News vom 25.11. -> next few weeks -> Weihnachtsgeschäft wohl eher unrealistisch, vorallem angesicht des Nachsatzes:
"In fact, Baumann is promising AMD will soon increase shipments by a factor of 10. Don't ask us how."

Tut mir ja leid, dass es so mies ausschaut, aber so sind halt die Fakten, da helfen auch keine Durchhalteparolen. Schon im September sollte die Verfügbarkeit besser werden, dann wurds Oktober und nun ist es Ende November bereits irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen - das es dieses Jahr die Karten wirklich in rauen Mengen gibt ist extrem unrealistisch. Der Vorteil von ATI, die Karten früh zu veröffentlichen ist bisher fast verpufft.


----------



## Reigenspieler (26. November 2009)

Na ja, Dell hat einige schon Abgenommen und ob es sich für AMD gelohnt hat, werden sie selbst wohl am Besten wissen. Ich bezweifle, dass du eine automatische Marktanalyse im Kopf hast. Für meinen Teil gehe ich aber davon aus, wenn jemand dieses Weihnachten, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, eine leistungsstarke Spielemaschiene bekommt, steckt darin mit Sicherheit nicht mehr eine GTX 285, dafür reichen die Stückzahlen.


----------



## Genghis99 (26. November 2009)

Hä ? Guckt mal auf den Kalender - Am Sonntag ist erster Advent. Die Ersten NVidias fahren bereits nach Aspen zum Winterurlaub. Auch wenn's weh tut - für dieses Jahr ist's vorbei.
Wo sollen Stückzahlen von 100.000 denn herkommen ? TSMC wird bis Jahresende kaum soviele verwertbare Chips produzieren - geschweige denn, das man die auf Packages bekommt, oder dann auf PCB. Möglicherweise gibt's dann auch noch zusätzliche Probleme - die Speicherhersteller haben ihr Produktion auch zurückgefahren. Wahrscheinlich kann Keiner garantieren GDDR Speicher in grossen Stückzahlen zu liefern - auch wenn dieses immo nicht auffällt.

Nee nee - das ist wie's warten auf's Christkind - kommt ja doch net.


----------



## Bucklew (26. November 2009)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Na ja, Dell hat einige schon Abgenommen und ob es sich für AMD gelohnt hat, werden sie selbst wohl am Besten wissen.


AMD weiß es am Besten? Na dann schau doch in den Link, da sagt doch AMD selbst, dass die Karten alle nicht lieferbar sind. Nur einige Besserwisser hier im Forum behaupten steif und fest, quasi fanATIsch, das Gegenteil. 

Scheinbar so oft, bis sie selbst die Lügen glauben.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid, dass es so mies ausschaut, aber so sind halt die Fakten, da helfen auch keine Durchhalteparolen. Schon im September sollte die Verfügbarkeit besser werden, dann wurds Oktober und nun ist es Ende November bereits irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen - das es dieses Jahr die Karten wirklich in rauen Mengen gibt ist extrem unrealistisch. Der Vorteil von ATI, die Karten früh zu veröffentlichen ist bisher fast verpufft.


Naja, was soll man machen, wenn der Zulieferer Probleme mit der Herstellung der GPU´s hat? Des Weiteren steht ja in deinem Link, dass sie die Produktion um den Faktor 10 steigern wollen, wass folglich die von mir angesprochenen 300% Produktsteigerung bis Mitte Dezember eher bestätigt.  Hier ist noch ein Link in dem auch davon gesprochen wird, das die Verfügbarkeit in dem Zeitraum wieder besser sein wird.
Verfügbarkeit der Radeon HD 5800: AMD will ausgelieferte Stückzahlen wesentlich erhöhen - Ati Radeon HD 5870, HD 5850, AMD, Grafikkarte, Verfügbarkeit

Des Weiteren stimmt es nicht das der Vorteil von AMD verpufft ist, siehe auch folgenden Link:
Dennoch muss sich Nvidia auf weiter schrumpfende *Marktanteile**Quartal* *2009* sank der Grafikchip-Anteil laut einer Studie von Jon Peddie Research von 29,2 auf 24,9 Prozent bei 29,74 Millionen Einheiten. Besserung dürften erst die für Anfang Januar 2010 avisierten GeForce- und Tesla-Grafikkarten mit Fermi-Architektur bringen. Ob diese allerdings termingerecht auf dem Markt kommen, wird von vielen bezweifelt. *AMD* freut sich unterdessen – zumindest im Grafikchip-Segment – über steigende *Marktanteile*. Im dritten *Quartal**AMD* von 18,4 (Q2/09) auf 19,8 Prozent. 
Fakt ist also das die Marktanteile schon gestiegen sind und das AMD bis Q12010, die Produktion um den Faktor 10 steigern will, was demnach auch die avisierten 300% zum Weihnachtsgeschäft bestätigen würden. Schauen wir einfach ob das zutrifft. Wenn ja werden sie weitere Marktanteile gutmachen können, wenn nicht dann werden sie gezwungen sein im Q12010 den Preis der Karten zwecks möglichen Fermistarts nach unten zu korrigieren, was im Endeffekt nur gut für uns Endverbraucher ist. 

p.s.:


Bucklew schrieb:


> AMD weiß es am Besten? Na dann schau doch in den Link, da sagt doch AMD selbst, dass die Karten alle nicht lieferbar sind. Nur einige Besserwisser hier im Forum behaupten steif und fest, quasi fanATIsch, das Gegenteil.
> 
> Scheinbar so oft, bis sie selbst die Lügen glauben.


Hey Bucklew, achte mal ein wenig auf dein Tonfall...
1.) Haben hier in dem Thread, die von die zitierten Forsiten dies nicht behauptet
2.) Ist FanATIker ein unangemessenes Wort, da es ATI in dem Sinne gar nicht mehr gibt. 
3.) Ist es wirklich notwändig stetig immer mit solchen Spüchen eben jene anzulocken und ein Streitgespräch herbeizurufen, ich meine hier wurde doch bis jetzt recht gesittet debattiert also warum schon wieder der Bruch?



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Hä ? Guckt mal auf den Kalender - Am Sonntag ist erster Advent. Die Ersten NVidias fahren bereits nach Aspen zum Winterurlaub. Auch wenn's weh tut - für dieses Jahr ist's vorbei.
> Wo sollen Stückzahlen von 100.000 denn herkommen ? TSMC wird bis Jahresende kaum soviele verwertbare Chips produzieren - geschweige denn, das man die auf Packages bekommt, oder dann auf PCB. Möglicherweise gibt's dann auch noch zusätzliche Probleme - die Speicherhersteller haben ihr Produktion auch zurückgefahren. Wahrscheinlich kann Keiner garantieren GDDR Speicher in grossen Stückzahlen zu liefern - auch wenn dieses immo nicht auffällt.
> 
> Nee nee - das ist wie's warten auf's Christkind - kommt ja doch net.


Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das in den von dir genannten Segmenten keine just in time sondern Lagerproduktion stattfindet, wenn du verstehst was damit gemeint ist. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (26. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, was soll man machen, wenn der Zulieferer Probleme mit der Herstellung der GPU´s hat? Des Weiteren steht ja in deinem Link, dass sie die Produktion um den Faktor 10 steigern wollen, wass folglich die von mir angesprochenen 300% Produktsteigerung bis Mitte Dezember eher bestätigt.  Hier ist noch ein Link in dem auch davon gesprochen wird, das die Verfügbarkeit in dem Zeitraum wieder besser sein wird.


Das können sie dann in Zukunft beweisen, bisher hat man viel versprochen und wenig gehalten.



DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren stimmt es nicht das der Vorteil von AMD verpufft ist, siehe auch folgenden Link:
> Dennoch muss sich Nvidia auf weiter schrumpfende *Marktanteile**Quartal* *2009* sank der Grafikchip-Anteil laut einer Studie von Jon Peddie Research von 29,2 auf 24,9 Prozent bei 29,74 Millionen Einheiten. Besserung dürften erst die für Anfang Januar 2010 avisierten GeForce- und Tesla-Grafikkarten mit Fermi-Architektur bringen. Ob diese allerdings termingerecht auf dem Markt kommen, wird von vielen bezweifelt. *AMD* freut sich unterdessen – zumindest im Grafikchip-Segment – über steigende *Marktanteile*. Im dritten *Quartal**AMD* von 18,4 (Q2/09) auf 19,8 Prozent.


Die Zahlen stammen vom 3. Quartal 09, es kam also nicht eine Hd5x-Reihe in die Zahlen. Für die Diskussion also völlig irrelevant. (Der Anstieg kam btw durch primär durch notebooks, ein markt auf dem nvidia noch nie so gut war) Nicht zu vergessen die Lieferengpässe beim GT200 aufgrund der unterschätzten Nachfrage. Das ganze wird im 4. Quartal eh nochmal ganz anders aussehen, die karten im unteren segment sind ja renoviert und diese machen zu 80% die stückzahlen.


----------



## Genghis99 (26. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das in den von dir genannten Segmenten keine just in time sondern Lagerproduktion stattfindet, wenn du verstehst was damit gemeint ist.
> 
> MfG



Lagerproduktion ? Ein Witz, oder ? Ein gewisser Lagerbestand ja. Aber dürfte seit Wochen ausverkauft sein. Egal wie gross das Fass ist, wenn der Auslauf grösser ist als der Einlauf, bleibt es leer.

Die Industrie allgemein arbeitet nicht mehr mit Vorratslagerung. Ein Bestand für einige Produktionstage. Kanban, Just in Time usw. Alles Andere ist nicht Kostentragend. Keine Firma kann es sich leisten, Produkte in Mengen zu lagern, deren Einkaufspreis oder auch Verkaufspreis Weltmarktschwankungen unterlegen ist. Das Risiko, im Lager viel Geld zu verlieren ist zu gross.

*Halt - EIN LAGER* dürfte zum Bersten voll sein - Das für 30cm Rohwafer bei TSMC ...


----------



## DarkMo (26. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Das können sie dann in Zukunft beweisen, bisher hat man viel versprochen und wenig gehalten.


das selbe kann man aktuell wohl auch von NV behaupten ^^ wie toll die fermis bla dann wirklich sind muss sich ja erst noch zeigen. stimmen die versprechungen? rudern sie eher auf glatteis? wer weis es schon ausser ihnen selbst. wenn amd/ati mal nen bissl vor kmmt hätt ich nix dagegen, aber wer mir nun ein top produkt zu nem top preis anbietet, is mir im endeffekt sowas von egal ^^


----------



## Bucklew (26. November 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das selbe kann man aktuell wohl auch von NV behaupten ^^


Nvidia hat bis heute überhaupt nichts versprochen, es gibt (zumindest von der GeForce-Serie) noch nichtmal angekündigte Produkte.


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2009)

sry doppel


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2009)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Egal wie gross das Fass ist, wenn der Auslauf grösser ist als der Einlauf, bleibt es leer.


 Genau und aus dem Grunde wird jetzt ersteinmal eine gewisse Menge produziert um anschliessend flächendeckend ausliefern zu können. Die Karten gehen schliesslich nicht tröpfchenweise aus der Produktion an den Endkunden.


> Die Industrie allgemein arbeitet nicht mehr mit Vorratslagerung. Ein Bestand für einige Produktionstage. Kanban, Just in Time usw. Alles Andere ist nicht Kostentragend. Keine Firma kann es sich leisten, Produkte in Mengen zu lagern, deren Einkaufspreis oder auch Verkaufspreis Weltmarktschwankungen unterlegen ist. Das Risiko, im Lager viel Geld zu verlieren ist zu gross.


 Und aus dem Grunde werden anhand von den Weltmarktpreisen Abnahmepreise festgesetzt, sie Pharmazeutische Produkte, welche eben ein gewissen Gewinnvolumen absichern sollen und auf der anderen Seite die Lieferbarkeit. Bei reinem Ressourcenhandel gebe ich Dir Recht.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das können sie dann in Zukunft beweisen, bisher hat man viel versprochen und wenig gehalten.


Ja wird sich zeigen. In Sachen Leistungsversprechen etc. haben sie ja bis jetzt Wort gehalten und in Sachen Lieferbarkeit, gab es da diesbezüglich irgendwelche Versprechen?


> Die Zahlen stammen vom 3. Quartal 09, es kam also nicht eine Hd5x-Reihe in die Zahlen. Für die Diskussion also völlig irrelevant. (Der Anstieg kam btw durch primär durch notebooks, ein markt auf dem nvidia noch nie so gut war) Nicht zu vergessen die Lieferengpässe beim GT200 aufgrund der unterschätzten Nachfrage. Das ganze wird im 4. Quartal eh nochmal ganz anders aussehen, die karten im unteren segment sind ja renoviert und diese machen zu 80% die stückzahlen.


In der News, exakt die zwei Sätze vor meinem Link, beziehen sich aber eindeutig auf den Verkauf der 5850 und 5870´er Karten. Passt doch auch da diese Ende des 3. Quartales released wurden. Und wenn in dem kurzen zeitraum der verkauf schon solche Auswirkungen hat, dann wird, bei entsprechender Verfpügbarkeit, dieser Trend weiter anhalten. Grundsätzlich ersteinmal gut da öNvidia so unter zugzwang gerät und AMD eben diesbezüglich konkurrenz machen müssen. Das bedeutet keine exorbitant hohen Preise zum Start. 
Aber schauen wir einfach mal oder warten offizielle Statements ab. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (26. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja wird sich zeigen. In Sachen Leistungsversprechen etc. haben sie ja bis jetzt Wort gehalten und in Sachen Lieferbarkeit, gab es da diesbezüglich irgendwelche Versprechen?


Ist die Vorstellung einer Grafikkarte nicht ein Versprechen, dass man diese kaufen kann?



DaStash schrieb:


> In der News, exakt die zwei Sätze vor meinem Link, beziehen sich aber eindeutig auf den Verkauf der 5850 und 5870´er Karten. Passt doch auch da diese Ende des 3. Quartales released wurden. Und wenn in dem kurzen zeitraum der verkauf schon solche Auswirkungen hat, dann wird, bei entsprechender Verfpügbarkeit, dieser Trend weiter anhalten. Grundsätzlich ersteinmal gut da öNvidia so unter zugzwang gerät und AMD eben diesbezüglich konkurrenz machen müssen. Das bedeutet keine exorbitant hohen Preise zum Start.
> Aber schauen wir einfach mal oder warten offizielle Statements ab.


Die 5870/5850 haben also in dieser Statistik eine Auswirkung? Ne, ist klar. Dann mal die Fakten: Die Karten wurden am 23.9. veröffentlicht, also knapp eine Woche vor Ende des Quartals. Laut deinem ersten Link (PCGH) wurden in den ersten zwei Monaten (!) des Verkaufs nur 20% von 500.000 Einheiten verkauft - also ~100.000 in zwei Monaten. Runtergerechnet auf eine Woche also (sehr optimistisch) 12.500 Karten - sagen wir mal völlig übertrieben es waren 20.000.

Laut Heise: "Bereits im dritten Quartal 2009 sank der Grafikchip-Anteil laut einer Studie von Jon Peddie Research von 29,2 auf 24,9 Prozent bei 29,74 Millionen Einheiten." - heißt umgerechnet 1,19 Millionen Grafikchips für 1% Marktanteil. Runtergerechnet auf 20.000 kommt man da also auf ungefähr 0,016% Marktanteil der HD5870/5850.

Willst du noch weiter behaupten, dass der Anstieg im 3. Quartal von den neuen DX11-Karten kommt? 

Bleibt ja wieder viel übrig von deiner Traumwelt 

Und da wunderst du dich, wenn man solche Ansichten als fanatisch bezeichnet, wenn man sie innerhalb von zwei Sekunden Recherche in ihre kleinen Einzelteile zerpflücken kann und nichts als heiße Luft übrig bleibt?


----------



## Reigenspieler (26. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> AMD weiß es am Besten? Na dann schau doch in den Link, da sagt doch AMD selbst, dass die Karten alle nicht lieferbar sind. Nur einige Besserwisser hier im Forum behaupten steif und fest, quasi fanATIsch, das Gegenteil.
> 
> Scheinbar so oft, bis sie selbst die Lügen glauben.


Kannst du nicht lesen, oder wo fehlts? Es geht um den finanziellen Vorteil durch die früher erschienen Karten.
Du kommst jedem mit schmierigen Antworten und behautest dann der oder diejenige würde flamen. Ironie?


----------



## Bucklew (26. November 2009)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht lesen, oder wo fehlts? Es geht um den finanziellen Vorteil durch die früher erschienen Karten.


Was ändert das daran, dass dieser Vorteil größtenteils durch die schlechte Verfügbarkeit verpufft? Oder anders gesagt: ATI viel weniger Karten verkauft, als sie könnten.


----------



## Reigenspieler (26. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Was ändert das daran, dass dieser Vorteil größtenteils durch die schlechte Verfügbarkeit verpufft? Oder anders gesagt: ATI viel weniger Karten verkauft, als sie könnten.


Nichts  ich wollte nur anmerken dass AMD kein schlechtes Geld für die Karten verlangt und kann alle HD5x bis die erste Fremi-Karte über den Ladentisch wandert als Vorteil für sich verbuchen. Danach geht der Preiskampf los. Wie groß oder klein dieser Vorsprung ist, ist relativ und kaum zu bestimmen.


----------



## Bucklew (26. November 2009)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Nichts  ich wollte nur anmerken dass AMD kein schlechtes Geld für die Karten verlangt und kann alle HD5x bis die erste Fremi-Karte über den Ladentisch wandert als Vorteil für sich verbuchen. Danach geht der Preiskampf los. Wie groß oder klein dieser Vorsprung ist, ist relativ und kaum zu bestimmen.


Eben und ich sage er ist deulich kleiner, als ihn sich manche Leute (siehe DaStash Posts oben) unbedingt mit Gewalt einreden wollen.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> 1. Vorserienmodell - Das die aktuellen Prototypen einen 8er und einen 6er haben heißt noch lange nicht, dass das auch die Produktionsboards so haben. Auch die GTX285 hatte den Platz für einen 8er + 6er, die waren bei den Prototypen auch bestückt, die fertigen Versionen hatten dagegen nur 2x6.
> 2. Stromreserve fürs Übertakten
> 3. Hat auch z.B. die Quadro FX5800 8er + 6er und dennoch nur einen max Verbrauch von 189W.
> 
> Kurz und knapp: Hat überhaupt gar nichts zu sagen.


 
Aus deiner und anderen Reaktionen schliesse ich, dass ich (wieder einmal) massiv missverstanden worden bin
Mit meinem Post (6+8pin) habe ich auf die Tatsache reagiert, dass hier davon die Rede war die Fermi verbrauche weit mehr Strom als überhaupt von einem normalen System bereitgestellt werden kann

Also nicht (simpel vormuliert)
"Schaut mal wie viel so eine Karte "frisst"
sondern
"Erzählt nicht so einen QuadratQuark hier"

Alles Chlooor??


----------



## Bucklew (26. November 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also nicht (simpel vormuliert)
> "Schaut mal wie viel so eine Karte "frisst"
> sondern
> "Erzählt nicht so einen QuadratQuark hier"


Und darauf hab ich nur gesagt
"Und dieser theoretische Maximalwert muss noch lange nicht erreicht werden" 

Dann ham wir das wohl geklärt.

edit: Nebenbei, wo ich gerade eine 8800GTX vor mir liegen habe: Auch die hat beim PCB die löcher für 8+6, aber nur 2x6 bestückt


----------



## DaStash (26. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ist die Vorstellung einer Grafikkarte nicht ein Versprechen, dass man diese kaufen kann?


Eindeutig nein!


> Die 5870/5850 haben also in dieser Statistik eine Auswirkung? Ne, ist klar. Dann mal die Fakten: Die Karten wurden am 23.9. veröffentlicht, also knapp eine Woche vor Ende des Quartals. Laut deinem ersten Link (PCGH) wurden in den ersten zwei Monaten (!) des Verkaufs nur 20% von 500.000 Einheiten verkauft - also ~100.000 in zwei Monaten. Runtergerechnet auf eine Woche also (sehr optimistisch) 12.500 Karten - sagen wir mal völlig übertrieben es waren 20.000.
> 
> Laut Heise: "Bereits im dritten Quartal 2009 sank der Grafikchip-Anteil laut einer Studie von Jon Peddie Research von 29,2 auf 24,9 Prozent bei 29,74 Millionen Einheiten." - heißt umgerechnet 1,19 Millionen Grafikchips für 1% Marktanteil. Runtergerechnet auf 20.000 kommt man da also auf ungefähr 0,016% Marktanteil der HD5870/5850.
> 
> ...


Wenn man nicht mehr argumentieren kann, dann wird man halt unsachlich, ne Bucklew??!
Es steht doch Schwarz auf Weiß in dem Link den ich gepostet habe woher die Marktsteigerung kommt. Keine Ahnung warum du den Punkt nicht siehst/ sehen willst. 


> Und da wunderst du dich, wenn man solche Ansichten als fanatisch bezeichnet, wenn man sie innerhalb von zwei Sekunden Recherche in ihre kleinen Einzelteile zerpflücken kann und nichts als heiße Luft übrig bleibt?


Von was sprichst du jetzt genau, dass ich lediglich auf eine News verweise, bei der mein Geschriebenes 1 zu 1 drinne steht??? Ok, in dem Fall kannst du ja dann die News als FanATIsch bezeichnen. Beziehhungsweise gleich die ganze Seite heise.de. Ach eigentlich sind glaube ich alle bei dir FanATIsch... 

Bucklew, du solltest mal lernen nicht alles so persönlich zu nehmen und auch dementsprechend sachlich zu bleiben.  Des Weiteren wäre es angebracht beim Thema zu bleiben und nicht irgendwelche absurden Herleitungen zu erstellen und die wichtigen Punkte auf die ich mich beziehe einfach ausser Acht zu lassen.

So und nun ist gut. Wir werden ja sehen wie es letztendlich genau kommt. Im Moment können wir uns beide schlicht nur auf Indizien und Vermutungen oder Andeutungen berufen und ich denke das haben wir mittlerweile in alle Detailliertheit getan. 
In diesem Sinne, bis zur Veröffentlichung oder eben Verfügbarkeit. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (26. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Eindeutig nein!


Ah, ok. Wusste ich noch nicht. Merk ich mir dnan für die Fermi-Präsentation 



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht mehr argumentieren kann, dann wird man halt unsachlich, ne Bucklew??!
> Es steht doch Schwarz auf Weiß in dem Link den ich gepostet habe woher die Marktsteigerung kommt. Keine Ahnung warum du den Punkt nicht siehst/ sehen willst.
> Von was sprichst du jetzt genau, dass ich lediglich auf eine News verweise, bei der mein Geschriebenes 1 zu 1 drinne steht??? Ok, in dem Fall kannst du ja dann die News als FanATIsch bezeichnen. Beziehhungsweise gleich die ganze Seite heise.de. Ach eigentlich sind glaube ich alle bei dir FanATIsch...


Was ist denn jetzt daran unsachlich, mal die Verkaufszahlen der HD5870/5850 in Relation zum Marktanteil zu setzen und damit deine These als falsch zu belegen? Zeig mir doch mal bitte das Zitat, in dem angeblich schwarz auf weiß steht, dass für die Marktanteilsteigerungen von ATI die HD5870/5850 verantwortlich sein sollen.

Deine restlichen Nebelgranaten zur Ablenkungen habe ich mal gelöscht und ignoriert


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. November 2009)

Fudzilla ..... es leben verlässliche Quellen! ^^


Als grundpositiv eingestellter Pessimist (muss man nicht verstehen xD) hoffe ich einfach mal, dass da was dran ist, war schon mit dem Gedanken am Spielen mir ein HD5870-Gespann übergangsweise zulegen zu müssen, nach den Horrormeldungen von einem GeForce-Launch im Mai ..... zum Glück bliebe mir das dann erspart, ich und der Catalyst (Name ist Programm) stehen auf Kriegsfuß.


----------



## Xtreme (27. November 2009)

ich bin ja gespannt was sich dann im mobilen bereich tut bzgl grafik...

warte noch bis januar, februar mit dem neuen laptop


----------



## Dal604 (27. November 2009)

Ich stelle mir zwei Fragen:
1. Wie will Nvidia seine Geforce Reihe preislich attraktiv gegenüber AMD aufstellen, wenn der GF100 3 Milliarden Transistoren beherbergt und somit ungefähr so groß wie der GT200b sein wird - im Gegensatz zum Cypress, welcher nur 330mm^2 misst?
2. AMD kann schlicht und ergreifend nix an der Verfügbarkeit drehen, denn -schon oft durchgekaut - das liegt an TSMC...Das gleiche Schicksal wird somit auch NVidia ereilen, wahrscheinlich noch heftiger, weil der GF100 aufgrund seiner Abmaße eine schlechtere Ausbeute hat oder?


----------



## KTMDoki (28. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Was ändert das daran, dass dieser Vorteil größtenteils durch die schlechte Verfügbarkeit verpufft? Oder anders gesagt: ATI viel weniger Karten verkauft, als sie könnten.



aber du weißt schon, dass der Leistungsstärkste/beste Technologie für das Marketing, dem zu Folge auch das Kaufverhalten, auch auf die schwächeren Karten und den allgemeinen Kaufgewohnheiten Auswirkung hat?!

@Buklew
Ich will dich jetzt in keinster Weise provozieren , aber du legst dir die Antworten der anderen User immer so zu recht, sodass du sie schlecht machen kannst bzw. ihre Aussagen so verdrehst, sodass du immer gut da stehst..

DaStash hat dich nicht provoziert o.ä. und ich unterstütze ihn mit meiner Meinung...

@Topic:
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wann der GeForce-Fermi erhältlich sein wird und ich hoffe, dass er fette Rechenleistung mit sich bringen wird...
Ohne Mehrleistung/-features kein Fortschritt

--> so long, see ya


----------



## Bucklew (28. November 2009)

Dal604 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir zwei Fragen:
> 1. Wie will Nvidia seine Geforce Reihe preislich attraktiv gegenüber AMD aufstellen, wenn der GF100 3 Milliarden Transistoren beherbergt und somit ungefähr so groß wie der GT200b sein wird - im Gegensatz zum Cypress, welcher nur 330mm^2 misst?


Weil es beim GT200b auch schon problemlos ging? Warum sollte es diesmal plötzlich anders sein?



KTMDoki schrieb:


> aber du weißt schon, dass der Leistungsstärkste/beste Technologie für das Marketing, dem zu Folge auch das Kaufverhalten, auch auf die schwächeren Karten und den allgemeinen Kaufgewohnheiten Auswirkung hat?!


Klar, und das wird der Fermi dann ja auch tun. Entscheidend ist ja nicht nur Technologie zu haben, sondern diese auch zu vermarkten. Da war und ist AMD eher schlecht als recht.



KTMDoki schrieb:


> DaStash hat dich nicht provoziert o.ä. und ich unterstütze ihn mit meiner Meinung...


Ähm bitte?! Ich habe die beiden Links von DaStash analysiert und die jeweils vorhanden Zahlen (Verkaufszahlen 5870/5850 und die benötigten Verkaufszahlen für Marktanteil X) absolut sachlich und richtig verglichen und dann ist es keine Provokation zu behaupten, man sollte mal sachlich bleiben? 

Die besseren Marktanteile von AMD im verlinkten Heise-Artikel haben *_NICHTS_* mit dem Release der HD5870/5850 (bzw doch, aber irgendwo im Promillebereich). Und das steht so auch nirgendwo im Heise-Artikel, wenn man denn mal liest was drin steht und nicht das, was man gern lesen möchte 

Das DaStash bis heute darauf auch nicht geantwortet hat heißt wohl, dass er das inzwischen selbst einsieht


----------



## Gunny Hartman (4. Dezember 2009)

Könnte mal Jemand die Überschrift dieser miserablen News ändern? Es kann nicht sein, dass diese News hier mit dem Titel: "Fermi kommt im Januar" steht, wenn dem gar nicht so ist! Das wird mittlerweile auch von Fudzilla so gesehen, dass man den Fermi frühestens im April erhalten kann. Und so wie TSMC Probleme mit dem 40nm Verfahren hat, was Ich nicht ganz verstehen kann, ist es auch wahrscheinlich, dass es sogar noch länger dauern könnte. Also bitte ändert die Überschrift der News, schließlich sollen hier keine Lügen verbreitet werden!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (4. Dezember 2009)

ALLSO DOCH ERST APRIL ich dreh durch.


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Weil es beim GT200b auch schon problemlos ging? Warum sollte es diesmal plötzlich anders sein?
> 
> 
> Klar, und das wird der Fermi dann ja auch tun. Entscheidend ist ja nicht nur Technologie zu haben, sondern diese auch zu vermarkten. Da war und ist AMD eher schlecht als recht.
> ...



sag mal wenn du angeblich so gut informiert bist, dann solltest du eigentlich wissen, dass Nvideo auch bei TSMC fertigen lässt und das damit genau so große schwirigkeiten bei der Lieferbarkeit des GF100 verbunden sind?

weil 1. der Chip viel größer ist als der kleine Cypress (was zur folge hat das der erstens sau mäßig teuer wird, und das zweitens die yield-rate expotenziell mit der Chip größe fällt?)
und 2. TSMC erst mal die ausstehenden Stückzahlen für AMD fertigen muss befor da irgend ein Fermini massenhaft vom Band läuft!

(global foundries arbeitet übrigens auch am 40nm-prozess --> vllt. wird AMD dann bald da fertigen können)


Ach und zu dem Punkt mit dem GT200, der ist ja eben so groß wie der GF100 sein wird und da gab es sehr wohl probleme!
die Chips waren extrem teuer und durch die starke Konkurenz von AMD mussten die Grafikkarten teilweise unrentabel verkauft werden.
(man sieht es auch daran das nVideo mehr mals neue versionen nachschiebe musste (siehe 285GTX und der 260ér GTX mit 216 shadern)

So ich hoffe du aktzeptierst jetzt auch mal andere Argumente!
Deine Argumente waren zwar nicht schlecht aber nicht zu Ende überlegt, und sehr ein Seitig)


so back to Topic
Ich freue mich auf den Fermini, denn Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und den Preiskampf!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (4. Dezember 2009)

*Schade ,dass ich kein Mod bin, denn alle Threads die irgendetwas mit Fermi zu tun haben,entwickeln sich zum Diskussionsthread.


Es sollte einen Diskussionsthread geben auf den dann hingewiesen wird,sobald es losgeht, steht ja immer das gleiche,nämlich :


Wann kommt Fermi?
Werden die Ati´s dann billiger?
Ist die neue Gforce besser als ATi?
Wenn ja wie viel?
Kostenpunkt?

usw.
*


----------



## Bucklew (4. Dezember 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass diese News hier mit dem Titel: "Fermi kommt im Januar" steht, wenn dem gar nicht so ist! Das wird mittlerweile auch von Fudzilla so gesehen, dass man den Fermi frühestens im April erhalten kann.


Fudzilla sieht das allerdings allgemeingültig (also auch für die ATI-Karten), weil TSMCs Probleme weiter anhalten:
Fudzilla - 40nm ATI / Nvidia shortage to last whole Q1 10



totovo schrieb:


> sag mal wenn du angeblich so gut informiert bist, dann solltest du eigentlich wissen, dass Nvideo auch bei TSMC fertigen lässt und das damit genau so große schwirigkeiten bei der Lieferbarkeit des GF100 verbunden sind?


Weiß ich. Nur steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein Ende der TSMC-Probleme mit jedem verstreichenden Tag.



totovo schrieb:


> weil 1. der Chip viel größer ist als der kleine Cypress (was zur folge hat das der erstens sau mäßig teuer wird, und das zweitens die yield-rate expotenziell mit der Chip größe fällt?)


Dafür wird der Chip auch entsprechend leistungsfähiger und damit natürlich entsprechend Gewinnbringender. 



totovo schrieb:


> und 2. TSMC erst mal die ausstehenden Stückzahlen für AMD fertigen muss befor da irgend ein Fermini massenhaft vom Band läuft!


Du kennst die Verträge zwischen TSMC, AMD und Nvidia? Ui, zeig mal, das interessiert wohl nicht nur mich.



totovo schrieb:


> (global foundries arbeitet übrigens auch am 40nm-prozess --> vllt. wird AMD dann bald da fertigen können)


Wo denn, wenn die Fabriken mit der CPU-Fertigung ausgelastet sind?



totovo schrieb:


> Ach und zu dem Punkt mit dem GT200, der ist ja eben so groß wie der GF100 sein wird und da gab es sehr wohl probleme!
> die Chips waren extrem teuer und durch die starke Konkurenz von AMD mussten die Grafikkarten teilweise unrentabel verkauft werden.
> (man sieht es auch daran das nVideo mehr mals neue versionen nachschiebe musste (siehe 285GTX und der 260ér GTX mit 216 shadern)


Das die Karten unrentabel verkauft werden mussten war ein Gerücht ohne jeglichen Beweis. Dagegen sprechen die Finanzzahlen, die bei Nvidia deutlich besser aussehen als bei ATI - wobei ja das Gegenteil der Fall sein müsste, wenn Nvidia gezwungen wäre die Karten unrentabel zu verkaufen.
Abgesehen davon war die GTX285 einfach nur ein die-Shrink auf 55nm, die GTX260 mit 216 Shadern einfach nur eine Anpassung auf die von ATI etwas schneller ausgelegt Radeon.
Und last but not least sollte man nicht vergessen, dass Nvidia eben die Karten auch als Quadro/Tesla mti entsprechend deutlich höheren Margen verkaufen kann. Ein Markt, wo ATI quasi nicht vorhanden ist (Nvidias Marktanteil in dem Bereich bei >90%). Von daher halte ich die Behauptung, dass der GT200 nicht rentabel gewesen wäre für absoluten Bullshit, da würden die Finanzzahlen von Nvidia ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Fudzilla sieht das allerdings allgemeingültig (also auch für die ATI-Karten), weil TSMCs Probleme weiter anhalten:
> Fudzilla - 40nm ATI / Nvidia shortage to last whole Q1 10





> Weiß ich. Nur steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein Ende der TSMC-Probleme mit jedem verstreichenden Tag.



und damit auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die ATI´s auch lieferbar werden!



> Dafür wird der Chip auch entsprechend leistungsfähiger und damit natürlich entsprechend Gewinnbringender.


siehe GT200 der auch wesentlich größer ist als der RV770 aber (zu mindest in den ersten versionen der GTX260) nicht entsprechend der DIE-Fläche Leistungsfähiger!




> Du kennst die Verträge zwischen TSMC, AMD und Nvidia? Ui, zeig mal, das interessiert wohl nicht nur mich.


Nein aber es ist doch ziemlich wahrscheinlich das TSMC erst einmal die Vertraglich festgelegten Chips für AMD ausliefern muss (stichwort sanktionen?)




> Wo denn, wenn die Fabriken mit der CPU-Fertigung ausgelastet sind?


meinst du? Ich würde Denken das Für die 40nm Chips ander maschienen nötig sind als für die 45nm CPU´s d.h diese werden nach fertigstellung der Testphase nicht ausgelastet sein werden!



> Das die Karten unrentabel verkauft werden mussten war ein Gerücht ohne jeglichen Beweis. Dagegen sprechen die Finanzzahlen, die bei Nvidia deutlich besser aussehen als bei ATI - wobei ja das Gegenteil der Fall sein müsste, wenn Nvidia gezwungen wäre die Karten unrentabel zu verkaufen.
> Abgesehen davon war die GTX285 einfach nur ein die-Shrink auf 55nm, die GTX260 mit 216 Shadern einfach nur eine Anpassung auf die von ATI etwas schneller ausgelegt Radeon.
> Und last but not least sollte man nicht vergessen, dass Nvidia eben die Karten auch als Quadro/Tesla mti entsprechend deutlich höheren Margen verkaufen kann. Ein Markt, wo ATI quasi nicht vorhanden ist (Nvidias Marktanteil in dem Bereich bei >90%). Von daher halte ich die Behauptung, dass der GT200 nicht rentabel gewesen wäre für absoluten Bullshit, da würden die Finanzzahlen von Nvidia ganz anders aussehen.



kann sein muss aber nicht sein!
das ist genau so rein spekulativ wie meine Argumente, das gebe ich zu!
vom Markt für professionelle Anwendungen habe ich gar nicht gesprochen!


Ich finde es ziemlich, naja sagen wir komisch, wie du argumentierst und hier dermaßen einseitig argumentierst! (du wiedersprichst dir teils selbst!)

Es macht kein spaß mit dir zu debatieren, da du dermaßen voreingenommen bist


----------



## Bucklew (4. Dezember 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> und damit auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die ATI´s auch lieferbar werden!


Stimmt, habe ich auch nie behauptet. Nur ist der Vorteil von ATI durch den frühen Release dadurch nicht mehr so groß, als wenn sie die Karten jetzt auch liefern könnten. Wenn TSMC den Prozeß eh erst nach dem Fermirrelease im Griff hat, hatte ATI nicht wirklich viel vom frühen Launch.



totovo schrieb:


> siehe GT200 der auch wesentlich größer ist als der RV770 aber (zu mindest in den ersten versionen der GTX260) nicht entsprechend der DIE-Fläche Leistungsfähiger!


Hier stellt sich die Frage: Wodrin leistungsfähiger? In den fps-Balken? Ja, mag sein. Wurde von ATI aber durch heftige Einschnitte in die Bildqualität (Texturenflimmern) erkauft. Unterm Strich (also in der Summe ihre Eigenschaften) waren die GT200-Karten den RV770-karten in jeder Beziehung bis auf den Preis überlegen: Stromaufnahme, Bildqualität, Rechenleistung, Lautstärke usw.



totovo schrieb:


> Nein aber es ist doch ziemlich wahrscheinlich das TSMC erst einmal die Vertraglich festgelegten Chips für AMD ausliefern muss (stichwort sanktionen?)


Und Nvidia hat keine vertraglich festgelegten Kontingente?  Seeeehr unwahrscheinlich.



totovo schrieb:


> meinst du? Ich würde Denken das Für die 40nm Chips ander maschienen nötig sind als für die 45nm CPU´s d.h diese werden nach fertigstellung der Testphase nicht ausgelastet sein werden!


GF hat keinen 40nm-Prozeß.



totovo schrieb:


> kann sein muss aber nicht sein!
> das ist genau so rein spekulativ wie meine Argumente, das gebe ich zu!
> vom Markt für professionelle Anwendungen habe ich gar nicht gesprochen!


Nein, das ist keine Spekulation. Schau dir die Finanzzahlen der letzten zwei Jahre an und du wirst selbst feststellen, dass die Zahlen von Nvidia immer udn durchgängig besser waren als die von AMD im allgemeinen und ATI im speziellen. Das macht es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Nvidia mit den GT200-Karten massiv Verluste gemacht hat.

Und natürlich muss man den Profimarkt mitrechnen, schließlich werden dort von beiden Firmen die Karten verkauft und auch dafür entwickelt. Das Nvidia es sich natürlich angesichts des Marktanteils dort eher leisten kann einen größeren Chip mit mehr Profifeatures zu entwickeln und dabei dann auch einen leicht größeren Geforcechip zuhaben, ist klar.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich, naja sagen wir komisch, wie du argumentierst und hier dermaßen einseitig argumentierst! (du wiedersprichst dir teils selbst!)


Wo widerspreche mir denn?


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Stimmt, habe ich auch nie behauptet. Nur ist der Vorteil von ATI durch den frühen Release dadurch nicht mehr so groß, als wenn sie die Karten jetzt auch liefern könnten. Wenn TSMC den Prozeß eh erst nach dem Fermirrelease im Griff hat, hatte ATI nicht wirklich viel vom frühen Launch.



doch, AMD hat ja bis zum Fermini-releas schon einige 10000Karten verkauft!



> Hier stellt sich die Frage: Wodrin leistungsfähiger? In den fps-Balken? Ja, mag sein. Wurde von ATI aber durch heftige Einschnitte in die Bildqualität (Texturenflimmern) erkauft. Unterm Strich (also in der Summe ihre Eigenschaften) waren die GT200-Karten den RV770-karten in jeder Beziehung bis auf den Preis überlegen: Stromaufnahme, Bildqualität, Rechenleistung, Lautstärke usw.



Schau dir das mal an ich sehe da kein Vorteil bei der Lautstärke 
und der Unterschied von ~10w im Lastbetrieb ist ja nun wirklich marginal!
gut der Idle-Konsum war und ist schon immer ein Kritikpunkt der Hd4xxx Serie, aber wir reden hier ja eigentlich von der 5xxx und da ist das Problem ja wohl mehr als zufriedenstellend gelöst! die Bildqualität ist ja nun auch auf höchsten Niveu (und bis auf das Texturflimmern war die Bildqualität auch bei der 4xxx nicht schlecht)



> Und Nvidia hat keine vertraglich festgelegten Kontingente?  Seeeehr unwahrscheinlich.


Ja sicher, aber um die schwierigkeiten in grenzen zu halten werden, die Leistungen zu erst erbracht die Zeitlich eher festgesetzt wurden!
(WR 10. Klasse, marktwirtschaftliches Prinzip)



> GF hat keinen 40nm-Prozeß.


nein, es wird aber der 40nm-Prozess vorbereitet! ob der für Grakas genutzt wird ist offen, aber immerhin möglich! (Ich wiederspreche mich hier auch teils selbst, ich habe mich nur auf dein Argumentationsniveau hinabgelassen)
 Hat nVidea üprigens auch was von, die können ja da auch fertigen lassen!



> Nein, das ist keine Spekulation. Schau dir die Finanzzahlen der letzten zwei Jahre an und du wirst selbst feststellen, dass die Zahlen von Nvidia immer udn durchgängig besser waren als die von AMD im allgemeinen und ATI im speziellen. Das macht es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Nvidia mit den GT200-Karten massiv Verluste gemacht hat.



in die Finanzzahlen spielen auch andere Berreiche mit ein, wie du selbst weiter unten noch schreibst, die hier jedoch nicht relevant sind!



> Und natürlich muss man den Profimarkt mitrechnen, schließlich werden dort von beiden Firmen die Karten verkauft und auch dafür entwickelt. Das Nvidia es sich natürlich angesichts des Marktanteils dort eher leisten kann einen größeren Chip mit mehr Profifeatures zu entwickeln und dabei dann auch einen leicht größeren Geforcechip zuhaben, ist klar.



ich glaube nicht das hier AMD in irgendetwas nachsteht, die rohe Rechenleistung ist ja weit besser und das ist das was gebraucht wird!
ob es Softwareseitig umgesetzt werden kann ist natürlich eine andere Frage, aber AMD ist hier durchaus ebenbürtig, ist nur ziemlich ins Hintertreffen geraten!

überleg mal was oben in deiner Adresszeile vom Browser oder unter dem X steht?
bei mir steht da PC*Games*Hardware
--> soll heißen die ist ein Hardware Forum für spieler und nicht für Profi Server Fachleute!

[/QUOTE]Wo widerspreche mir denn?[/QUOTE]

versuch doch mal wenigstens die hier mehrfach genannten Argumente zu lesen und zu akzeptieren!


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. Dezember 2009)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> *Schade ,dass ich kein Mod bin, denn alle Threads die irgendetwas mit Fermi zu tun haben,entwickeln sich zum Diskussionsthread.
> 
> 
> Es sollte einen Diskussionsthread geben auf den dann hingewiesen wird,sobald es losgeht, steht ja immer das gleiche,nämlich :
> ...



Wenn du Mod wärs würdest du erstmal alles in einer normalen Schrift usw schreiben  Das ist ja fast so schlimm wie wenn du alles Groß schreiben würdest  

aber ein Diskussionsthread wär nicht schlecht, in der Tat


----------



## Bucklew (4. Dezember 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> doch, AMD hat ja bis zum Fermini-releas schon einige 10000Karten verkauft!


Sie hoffen 500.000 - das reicht für nichtmal 1% Marktanteil. Allerdings versprechen sie jetzt auch schon seit Monaten, das die Lieferbarkeit bald viel besser ist.



totovo schrieb:


> Schau dir das mal an ich sehe da kein Vorteil bei der Lautstärke
> und der Unterschied von ~10w im Lastbetrieb ist ja nun wirklich marginal!


Schlechter Vergleich, das ist noch die 65nm GTX260, mit 55nm sah die Sache ganz anders aus:
Geforce GTX 285 - Test der neuen Nvidia-Grafikkarte - Geforce GTX 285 Test Grafikkarte, 55nm, GT200b

50% mehr Energieverbrauch ist schon ein Wort...



totovo schrieb:


> gut der Idle-Konsum war und ist schon immer ein Kritikpunkt der Hd4xxx Serie, aber wir reden hier ja eigentlich von der 5xxx und da ist das Problem ja wohl mehr als zufriedenstellend gelöst! die Bildqualität ist ja nun auch auf höchsten Niveu (und bis auf das Texturflimmern war die Bildqualität auch bei der 4xxx nicht schlecht)


Da wir vom GT200 reden ist natürlich die 4xxx-Serie der Vergleichspartner.



totovo schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber um die schwierigkeiten in grenzen zu halten werden, die Leistungen zu erst erbracht die Zeitlich eher festgesetzt wurden!
> (WR 10. Klasse, marktwirtschaftliches Prinzip)


Und wer sagt, dass die 40nm Wafer für den Fermi nicht schon längst bestellt worden sind? 
(Logik, 3. Semester )



totovo schrieb:


> nein, es wird aber der 40nm-Prozess vorbereitet! ob der für Grakas genutzt wird ist offen, aber immerhin möglich! (Ich wiederspreche mich hier auch teils selbst, ich habe mich nur auf dein Argumentationsniveau hinabgelassen)
> Hat nVidea üprigens auch was von, die können ja da auch fertigen lassen!


Bis GF Grafikkarten fertigt, wird noch mindestens ein Jahr ins Land gehen. Dazu fehlt ihnen sowohl die Erfahrung als auch die Kapazität, ganz einfach.



totovo schrieb:


> in die Finanzzahlen spielen auch andere Berreiche mit ein, wie du selbst weiter unten noch schreibst, die hier jedoch nicht relevant sind!


Selbstverständlich spielt es eine Rolle, wenn Chip X zwar etwas teurer ist und daher die Marge geringer, dafür aber in einem anderen Bereich die viel größere Marge diesen Verlust mehr als wieder wett macht. So ist das eine sehr einseitige Argumentation, wie du es mir ja gern vorwirfst 



totovo schrieb:


> iich glaube nicht das hier AMD in irgendetwas nachsteht, die rohe Rechenleistung ist ja weit besser und das ist das was gebraucht wird!
> ob es Softwareseitig umgesetzt werden kann ist natürlich eine andere Frage, aber AMD ist hier durchaus ebenbürtig, ist nur ziemlich ins Hintertreffen geraten!


Nicht die rohe Rechenleistung, die theoretische Rechenleistung - ein himmelweiter Unterschied. In der Praxis liegen die ATI-Karten dann doch wieder hinter den Nvidiakarten, obwohl diese auf dem Papier langsamer sind. Sieht man auch sehr gut in den ganzen Spielebenchmarks oder auch den letztens veröffentlichten SiSoft-Benchmarks für GPUs.



totovo schrieb:


> überleg mal was oben in deiner Adresszeile vom Browser oder unter dem X steht?
> bei mir steht da PC*Games*Hardware
> --> soll heißen die ist ein Hardware Forum für spieler und nicht für Profi Server Fachleute!


Ein Blick über den Tellerrand ist eszentiell, wenn man Ding vollständig und komplett betrachten will. Man kann den Erfolg oder Nichterfolg einer Grafikkarte nicht mit Scheuklappen betrachten, da muss man schon das Ganze betrachten und analysieren.

Wenn sich (ich werf einfach mal paar Zahlen in den Raum) durch den großen Chip die Gewinnzahlen im Geforcebereich um 100 Millionen reduziert haben, gleichzeitig aber die Zahlen im Profibereich um 200 Millionen gesteigert, dann ist das unter dem Strich ein Plus von 100 Millionen.



totovo schrieb:


> versuch doch mal wenigstens die hier mehrfach genannten Argumente zu lesen und zu akzeptieren!


Beantworte doch mal die Frage nach den angeblichen widersprüchen


----------



## DarkMo (5. Dezember 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> Nein aber es ist doch ziemlich wahrscheinlich das TSMC erst einmal die Vertraglich festgelegten Chips für AMD ausliefern muss (stichwort sanktionen?)





Bucklew schrieb:


> Und Nvidia hat keine vertraglich festgelegten Kontingente?  Seeeehr unwahrscheinlich.





> GF hat keinen 40nm-Prozeß.





totovo schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber um die schwierigkeiten in grenzen zu halten werden, die Leistungen zu erst erbracht die Zeitlich eher festgesetzt wurden!
> (WR 10. Klasse, marktwirtschaftliches Prinzip)





> nein, es wird aber der 40nm-Prozess vorbereitet! ob der für Grakas genutzt wird ist offen, aber immerhin möglich! (Ich wiederspreche mich hier auch teils selbst, ich habe mich nur auf dein Argumentationsniveau hinabgelassen)
> Hat nVidea üprigens auch was von, die können ja da auch fertigen lassen!





Bucklew schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass die 40nm Wafer für den Fermi nicht schon längst bestellt worden sind?
> (Logik, 3. Semester )


also dieser gesprächs part hat mich grad etwas verwirrt ^^
wenn NV garnich in 40nm produziert, bzw es noch unklar sein soll, ob es so kommt, wie können sie dann denn schon längst kontingente vorbestellt haben? also entweder steht es fest, dass sie in 40nm produzieren, dann könnten sie natürlich schon vorbestellt haben (fürs reservieren auf unbestimmte zeit würd ich aber auch kohle verlangen, immerhin sind so ressourcen blockiert, die andere real kaufen könnten) oder es steht nich fest und es wäre ziemlich blöde ins blaue vorzubestellen. in dem falle, das sie bei 45 bleiben, wäre aber vllt die produktionsproblematik aussen vor.

also irgendwie klingt das alles sehr wirr was ihr hier zurecht diskutiert und sehr aus den fingern gesaugt, bzw halt arg spekulativ (totovo gibts ja wenigstens noch selber zu ^^).


----------



## totovo (5. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Sie hoffen 500.000 - das reicht für nichtmal 1% Marktanteil. Allerdings versprechen sie jetzt auch schon seit Monaten, das die Lieferbarkeit bald viel besser ist.



Sag mal du willst es nicht verstehen, oder?
Die Lieferschwierigkeiten gehen von TSMC aus, da kann AMD nur weitergeben was ihnenauch versprochen wird, um die Kunden wenigstens nicht ganz im dunkeln stehen zu lassen




> Schlechter Vergleich, das ist noch die 65nm GTX260, mit 55nm sah die Sache ganz anders aus:
> Geforce GTX 285 - Test der neuen Nvidia-Grafikkarte - Geforce GTX 285 Test Grafikkarte, 55nm, GT200b


wieso schlechter vergleich?
Ich habe einen Vergleich zweier zur selben Zeit auf dem Markt existierenden und ebenbürtigen Grafikkarten rausgesucht!
aber dein Test bezieht sich auf die 285´er... (ein wiederspruch in sich, da die GTX285 sehr wohl mehr Strom "verbraucht" und auch deutlich lauter ist!)
also hast du dir selbst wiedersprochen 



> 50% mehr Energieverbrauch ist schon ein Wort...


wo siehst du da 50% mehr energie "Verbrauch" im idle, ja, aber wie ich schon geshrieben habe ist das ein Manko der 4xxx-Reihe!




> Da wir vom GT200 reden ist natürlich die 4xxx-Serie der Vergleichspartner.


Die News handelt aber vom GF100, ich weiß nicht mehr wie wir auf die Vorgängergeneration gekommen sind...




> Und wer sagt, dass die 40nm Wafer für den Fermi nicht schon längst bestellt worden sind?
> (Logik, 3. Semester )


ja genau Logik! AMD´s Tapeout wird wohl ein ganzes Stück eher gewesen sein...



> Bis GF Grafikkarten fertigt, wird noch mindestens ein Jahr ins Land gehen. Dazu fehlt ihnen sowohl die Erfahrung als auch die Kapazität, ganz einfach.


Sicher? Ich meine die 40nm Produktion läuft ja schon an, wenn auch nicht für Grafikkarten, aber das Verfahren ist ja im Grunde das Gleiche!
Ich habe auch gemeint das es eine möglichkeit für AMD und nVidea währe bei GF zu fertigen...



> Selbstverständlich spielt es eine Rolle, wenn Chip X zwar etwas teurer ist und daher die Marge geringer, dafür aber in einem anderen Bereich die viel größere Marge diesen Verlust mehr als wieder wett macht. So ist das eine sehr einseitige Argumentation, wie du es mir ja gern vorwirfst



Ich argumentiere einseitig? Ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen das, dass hier nicht das Thema war und deine Argumente zur Kenntnis genommen!




> Nicht die rohe Rechenleistung, die theoretische Rechenleistung - ein himmelweiter Unterschied. In der Praxis liegen die ATI-Karten dann doch wieder hinter den Nvidiakarten, obwohl diese auf dem Papier langsamer sind. Sieht man auch sehr gut in den ganzen Spielebenchmarks oder auch den letztens veröffentlichten SiSoft-Benchmarks für GPUs.


Ich denke hier mangelt es an der Software und Schnitstellenseitigen unterstüzung! Ein hoch auf nVideo die hier ganze verdrängungsarbeit geleistet haben!



> Ein Blick über den Tellerrand ist eszentiell, wenn man Ding vollständig und komplett betrachten will. Man kann den Erfolg oder Nichterfolg einer Grafikkarte nicht mit Scheuklappen betrachten, da muss man schon das Ganze betrachten und analysieren.


Hab ich zur Kenntnis genommen



> Wenn sich (ich werf einfach mal paar Zahlen in den Raum) durch den großen Chip die Gewinnzahlen im Geforcebereich um 100 Millionen reduziert haben, gleichzeitig aber die Zahlen im Profibereich um 200 Millionen gesteigert, dann ist das unter dem Strich ein Plus von 100 Millionen.


 Ich hab nicht behauptet das nVideo hier keinen Vorteil hat, vllt. sind es ja hie die Herstelle, die die Scheuklappen um haben!



> Beantworte doch mal die Frage nach den angeblichen widersprüchen


habe ich oben!


----------



## Bucklew (5. Dezember 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn NV garnich in 40nm produziert, bzw es noch unklar sein soll, ob es so kommt, wie können sie dann denn schon längst kontingente vorbestellt haben? also entweder steht es fest, dass sie in 40nm produzieren, dann könnten sie natürlich schon vorbestellt haben (fürs reservieren auf unbestimmte zeit würd ich aber auch kohle verlangen, immerhin sind so ressourcen blockiert, die andere real kaufen könnten) oder es steht nich fest und es wäre ziemlich blöde ins blaue vorzubestellen. in dem falle, das sie bei 45 bleiben, wäre aber vllt die produktionsproblematik aussen vor.


NV lässt GPUs in 40nm fertigen (GT21x) und wird sie auch in Zukunft dort so fertigen lassen (Fermi), genauso wie ATI. Und natürlich gibt es längerfristige Verträge inkl. längeren Vorbestellungsphasen. Die Bestellungen bei TSMC brauchen natürlich auch einen Vorlauf, das ist alles schon bestellt im für die nächsten Monate.



totovo schrieb:


> Sag mal du willst es nicht verstehen, oder?
> Die Lieferschwierigkeiten gehen von TSMC aus, da kann AMD nur weitergeben was ihnenauch versprochen wird, um die Kunden wenigstens nicht ganz im dunkeln stehen zu lassen


Welchen Fertiger AMD nimmt ist ihr Problem, sie könnten ja woanders fertigen lassen. Solange sie bei TSMC fertigen lassen sind die Yields von TSMC auch AMDs Problem, genauso wie sie Nvidias Problem sind.



totovo schrieb:


> wieso schlechter vergleich?
> Ich habe einen Vergleich zweier zur selben Zeit auf dem Markt existierenden und ebenbürtigen Grafikkarten rausgesucht!
> aber dein Test bezieht sich auf die 285´er... (ein wiederspruch in sich, da die GTX285 sehr wohl mehr Strom "verbraucht" und auch deutlich lauter ist!)
> also hast du dir selbst wiedersprochen


Natürlich in Relation zur Leistung, alles andere ist ja auch Quatsch. Sonst könnte keine Highend-Karte in Sachen Lautstärke oder Stromverbrauch mti einer passiven Lowend-Karte verglichen werden. Man vergleicht ja auch keinen Ferrari mit nem Fiat 500....



totovo schrieb:


> Die News handelt aber vom GF100, ich weiß nicht mehr wie wir auf die Vorgängergeneration gekommen sind...


Weil du davon angefangen hattest, dass ja schon der Vorgänger des Fermi (GT200) so unglaublich groß und teuer gewesen wäre 



totovo schrieb:


> ja genau Logik! AMD´s Tapeout wird wohl ein ganzes Stück eher gewesen sein...


Klar, dennoch erhalten beide Firmen ein vertraglich festgelegtes Kontingent an Chips, wenn sie sie bestellen.



totovo schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich meine die 40nm Produktion läuft ja schon an, wenn auch nicht für Grafikkarten, aber das Verfahren ist ja im Grunde das Gleiche!
> Ich habe auch gemeint das es eine möglichkeit für AMD und nVidea währe bei GF zu fertigen...


Nein, ist es nicht. Nur die Strukturbreite ist identisch. CPUs werden von AMD im SOI-Verfahren gefertigt, Grafikchips dagegen im Bulk-Verfahren. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Noch dazu sind GPUs im Vergleich zu CPUs riesige Chips, mit sowas muss natürlich GF Erfahrungen sammeln, bisher haben sie sowas noch nicht gefertigt. Und man sieht ja aktuell bei TSMC, dass das ganze nicht so einfach ist.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich argumentiere einseitig? Ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen das, dass hier nicht das Thema war und deine Argumente zur Kenntnis genommen!


Natürlich gehört es zum Thema dazu, dass der Chip auch woanders verkauft wird. Wenn BMW ein Modell weltweit verkauft muss man seinen Erfolg ja auch weltweit vergleichen und kann nicht einfach Indochina als Beispiel nehmen.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich denke hier mangelt es an der Software und Schnitstellenseitigen unterstüzung! Ein hoch auf nVideo die hier ganze verdrängungsarbeit geleistet haben!


Wieder mal extrem einseitige Argumentation, vielleicht hat Nvidia einfach die besseren Gesamtprodukte? Eine Grafikkarte besteht eben nicht nur aus der Hardware.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht behauptet das nVideo hier keinen Vorteil hat, vllt. sind es ja hie die Herstelle, die die Scheuklappen um haben!


Oder die Produkte sind einfach besser. Würde dir natürlich nie in den Sinn kommen, ist mir klar


----------



## totovo (5. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> NV lässt GPUs in 40nm fertigen (GT21x) und wird sie auch in Zukunft dort so fertigen lassen (Fermi), genauso wie ATI. Und natürlich gibt es längerfristige Verträge inkl. längeren Vorbestellungsphasen. Die Bestellungen bei TSMC brauchen natürlich auch einen Vorlauf, das ist alles schon bestellt im für die nächsten Monate.
> 
> 
> Welchen Fertiger AMD nimmt ist ihr Problem, sie könnten ja woanders fertigen lassen. Solange sie bei TSMC fertigen lassen sind die Yields von TSMC auch AMDs Problem, genauso wie sie Nvidias Problem sind.
> ...



sry ich muss grad echt extrem Aufpassen das ich nicht beleidigend werde!

ich weiß das Grafikkarten im Bulk prozess gefertigt werden, davon mal abgesehen werden CPU´s in 45nm gefertigt und nicht in 40!
Staune und lerne GF hat den 40nm Bulk-Prozess, zwar für wesentlich simplere Chip-Designs, aber da du ja hier prinzipizierst, tue ich das auch mal!
Wobei du immer noch nicht mitbekommen hast das ich von der möglichkeit gesprochen habe!

Zu den Lieferschwierigkeiten: Warum schiebst du dann immer AMD den schwarzen Peter zu und siehst nicht ein das, dass einzig und allein an TSMC liegt? Und das nVidea früher oder später auch davon betroffen sein wird?

Ach ja wenn man von der Leistungsaufnahme und der Lautstärke sowie der Leistug der GTX285 20-30% abzieht ist man ja wieder im Berreich der HD4870! Den vergleich hast du geliefert, also nehme ich ihn so hin, weil du nichts weiter dazu geschrieben hast!

Und hör um Himmelswillen mit diesen Autovergleichen, ich bin kein kleines Kind das ein externen Vergleich zum Vergleichen braucht, wenn dir das so geht tut mir das leid!



> Wieder mal extrem einseitige Argumentation, vielleicht hat Nvidia einfach die besseren Gesamtprodukte? Eine Grafikkarte besteht eben nicht nur aus der Hardware.





> Oder die Produkte sind einfach besser. Würde dir natürlich nie in den Sinn kommen, ist mir klar



Wie? den schwartzen Peter jemandem zuschieben kannst du hervoragend! Bravo

Dein bester ist mir zu unterstellen das ich einseitig Argumentiere und das Ich nicht einsehen will das nVideo die besseren Produkte hat?

fass diech mal an die eigene ************* Nase und frag dich mal was du die ganze Zeit machst!
Die HD4870 war mehrfach gekürte Preisleistungssiegerin, dass die GTX260 nachdem sie kräftig im Preisgefallen war nicht schlechter war bezweifle ich auch gar nicht, aber eben auch nicht besser!
Genau das gleiche macht die HD5xxx aus! Preis-Leistung!
und so lange nVidea nicht beweisenkann das Fermini besser ist, hat die HD5xxx halt einen Vorteil!
Ob sich das mit dem Lunch von Fermini ändern wir, muss sich erst noch zeigen!


----------



## Gunny Hartman (5. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Nvidia erst einmal so weit ist, den Fermi auszuliefern, werden sie auch Probleme mit TSMC haben, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Bis der Fermi dann endlich mal in die Massenproduktion kommt, lässt AMD seine Grafikkarten bei Global Foundries fertigen und Nvidia muss sich weiter mit TSMC herumschlagen. AMD wird zwar noch eine Weile an der schlechten Verfügbarkeit leiden, aber wenn alles gut läuft, haben sie bald einen anderen Partner, der die GPUs zuverlässig produzieren kann. Nvidias Fermi ist einfach später dran, ob AMD davon profitieren kann oder nicht, das ist eine Tatsache. Vielleicht bekommt TSMC ja das Problem mit dem 40nm Prozess in den Griff, aber Ich glaube eher nicht. Beim Fermi kann man davon ausgehen, dass es noch größere Schwierigkeiten geben wird, aufgrund dessen Komplexität. 

Bucklew, unser oberster Nvidia Fan-Boy, versucht natürlich wieder Nvidia gut hinzustellen und alles schönzureden. Wie grausam es doch sein muss, blind für die Wirklichkeit zu sein und sich so verbissen in eine Disskusion über Grafikkarten einzumischen.


----------



## icecold (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mal gespannt auf den Launch von Fermi. Auch auf Leistung, Stromverbrauch usw., wobei ich ärgerlich finde das NVIDIA da so lange braucht, wobei die ATi 5xxx sind ja auch nicht super verfügbar. Wird sicher spannend was der Launch so mit sich bringt auch an Preisen.

MfG icecold


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Bucklew, unser oberster Nvidia Fan-Boy, versucht natürlich wieder Nvidia gut hinzustellen und alles schönzureden. Wie grausam es doch sein muss, blind für die Wirklichkeit zu sein und sich so verbissen in eine Disskusion über Grafikkarten einzumischen.



Deine Erleuterung erinnert mich stark an "Propaganda-Ali" von Sadam Hussein....."You can go and visit those places. Nothing there,         nothing at all. There are Iraqi checkpoints. Everything is okay."..."There are only two American tanks in the city."..."I triple guarantee         you, there are no American soldiers in Baghdad."


p.s.: Meine Anmerkung beurteilt hier in keinster Weise den "Gesprächsverlauf" sondern stellt lediglich eine Assoziation auf das Gesagte von Gunny Hartman dar. 

MfG


----------



## totovo (5. Dezember 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Bucklew, unser oberster Nvidia Fan-Boy, versucht natürlich wieder Nvidia gut hinzustellen und alles schönzureden. Wie grausam es doch sein muss, blind für die Wirklichkeit zu sein und sich so verbissen in eine Disskusion über Grafikkarten einzumischen.



super auf den Punkt gebracht!

danke!


----------



## Bucklew (5. Dezember 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> sry ich muss grad echt extrem Aufpassen das ich nicht beleidigend werde!


Schon die Argumente ausgegangen?



totovo schrieb:


> ich weiß das Grafikkarten im Bulk prozess gefertigt werden, davon mal abgesehen werden CPU´s in 45nm gefertigt und nicht in 40!
> Staune und lerne GF hat den 40nm Bulk-Prozess, zwar für wesentlich simplere Chip-Designs, aber da du ja hier prinzipizierst, tue ich das auch mal!
> Wobei du immer noch nicht mitbekommen hast das ich von der möglichkeit gesprochen habe!


Tja, jetzt hättest du mal den entscheidenden Satz lesen müssen:
"First tape out and production of ST products by GLOBALFOUNDRIES *is planned to start in 2010.*"
Also a) ungeeignet für GPUs b) Start irgendwann 2010.



totovo schrieb:


> Zu den Lieferschwierigkeiten: Warum schiebst du dann immer AMD den schwarzen Peter zu und siehst nicht ein das, dass einzig und allein an TSMC liegt? Und das nVidea früher oder später auch davon betroffen sein wird?


Einzig und allein ans TSMC ist eben falsch, ATI kann sich seinen Fertigungspartner gern selbst aussuchen. Deshalb ist in letzter Instanz ATI schuld daran, dass man keine HD5xxx kaufen kann. Das von den FanATIkern gern die ganze Schuld auf TSMC geschoben wird, trifft einfach nicht den Punkt der Sache.



totovo schrieb:


> Ach ja wenn man von der Leistungsaufnahme und der Lautstärke sowie der Leistug der GTX285 20-30% abzieht ist man ja wieder im Berreich der HD4870! Den vergleich hast du geliefert, also nehme ich ihn so hin, weil du nichts weiter dazu geschrieben hast!


Mh, wie du jetzt bei 50% höhere Leistungsaufnahme der HD4870 auf einmal bei 20-30% Minderleistung auf dem Niveau der GTX285 kommen willst, würd ich dann gern mal wissen 



totovo schrieb:


> Und hör um Himmelswillen mit diesen Autovergleichen, ich bin kein kleines Kind das ein externen Vergleich zum Vergleichen braucht, wenn dir das so geht tut mir das leid!


Naja, mir kam es halt so vor mit dem kleinen Kind und so....



totovo schrieb:


> Dein bester ist mir zu unterstellen das ich einseitig Argumentiere und das Ich nicht einsehen will das nVideo die besseren Produkte hat?


Wie möchtest du denn sonst nennen, was du hier abziehst? Erst diskutierst du darum wer besser ist und wer nicht und wenn klar ist, wer besser ist, ist das natürlich nur "Verdrängungsarbeit"  und die "hersteller haben Scheuklappen". Wie dumm ist die Argumentation eigentlich?

Ganz ehrlich? Wer sich im Profisegment eine Grafikkarte kauft, will das beste und das Geld ist zweitrangig. Alleine das zeigt, wer die insgesamt bessere Qualität liefert.



totovo schrieb:


> Die HD4870 war mehrfach gekürte Preisleistungssiegerin, dass die GTX260 nachdem sie kräftig im Preisgefallen war nicht schlechter war bezweifle ich auch gar nicht, aber eben auch nicht besser!


Bullshit, wenn die Leistung nicht stimmt, muss man eben über den Preis verkaufen. Das ist halt ein altes Gesetz der Marktwirtschaft (errinner dich, 10. Klasse ). Das die RV770-Reihe so nah an die GT200-Karten kam lag ja nur daran, weil ATI die Leistung zu lasten der Bildqualität hochgeschraubt hat. Das können sie sich ja inzwischen zum Glück nicht mehr leisten. Daher auch der nicht so große Vorsprung zwischen RV770 und RV870. Würden Texturenflimmern & Co weiterhin beibehalten, wären die aktuellen Karten deutlich schneller.



totovo schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche macht die HD5xxx aus! Preis-Leistung!


Mag sein, wenn der Fermi kommt wissen wir mehr.


----------



## DaStash (5. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Mag sein, wenn der Fermi kommt wissen wir mehr.


Wann kommt er denn nun eigentlich?

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (5. Dezember 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wann kommt er denn nun eigentlich?


When it's done.


----------



## totovo (5. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Schon die Argumente ausgegangen?


die sind mir noch lange nicht ausgegangen, nur schreib ich nicht so gerne etwas, was von dir ja schlussendlich doch nicht gelesen wird!



> Tja, jetzt hättest du mal den entscheidenden Satz lesen müssen:
> "First tape out and production of ST products by GLOBALFOUNDRIES *is planned to start in 2010.*"
> Also a) ungeeignet für GPUs b) Start irgendwann 2010.



ändert nichts an der Tatsache, was wäre wenn!



> Einzig und allein ans TSMC ist eben falsch, ATI kann sich seinen Fertigungspartner gern selbst aussuchen. Deshalb ist in letzter Instanz ATI schuld daran, dass man keine HD5xxx kaufen kann. Das von den FanATIkern gern die ganze Schuld auf TSMC geschoben wird, trifft einfach nicht den Punkt der Sache.



Hast du dich heut Mittag auf deine Lesebrille gesetzt oder wie?
ich bin Ati Fanatisch?
TSMC ist nun mal der größte Auftragsfertiger, und das es solche Schwierigkeiten geben würde konnte weder AMD noch nVidea wissen!


[/QUOTE]Mh, wie du jetzt bei 50% höhere Leistungsaufnahme der HD4870 auf einmal bei 20-30% Minderleistung auf dem Niveau der GTX285 kommen willst, würd ich dann gern mal wissen 


Ich weiß nicht was du mir damit sagen willst...
folgendes aus dem von dir verlinkten Artikel:



> • Leistungsaufnahme (Gesamtsystem): *254,3 Watt*
> Zum Vergleich: Die Geforce GTX280 erreicht bei identischem Testverlauf 3,4 Sone (44,1 dB(A)) und das Testsystem nimmt dabei 280,6 Watt elektrischer Leistung auf. Eine Radeon HD 4870/1G wird bei dieser Last mit nur 2,3 Sone ( 38,2 dB(A)) gekühlt und bewirkt eine Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems von *223,4 Watt* - ein zum Vergleich herangezogenes 512-MiByte-Exemplar der HD 4870 war von Haus aus auf eine andere Lüftersteuerung programmiert und wurde deutlich lauter. Das System kam aber mit ca. 25 Watt weniger elektrischer Leistung aus.





> Naja, mir kam es halt so vor mit dem kleinen Kind und so....







> Wie möchtest du denn sonst nennen, was du hier abziehst? Erst diskutierst du darum wer besser ist und wer nicht und wenn klar ist, wer besser ist, ist das natürlich nur "Verdrängungsarbeit"  und die "hersteller haben Scheuklappen". Wie dumm ist die Argumentation eigentlich?



ich wäre über eine unabhängige Meinung sehr erfreut!



> Ganz ehrlich? Wer sich im Profisegment eine Grafikkarte kauft, will das beste und das Geld ist zweitrangig. Alleine das zeigt, wer die insgesamt bessere Qualität liefert.



Ich habe doch gesagt das Nvidea hier einen Vorteil hat, es steht jedoch in den Raum die Hersteller von der althergebrachten nVideo trdition wegzubewegen, denn AMD hat hier ebenfalls gute produkte!
(der Wechsel von einem Hersteller auf den anderen ist ja immer mit Problemen verknüpft)




> Bullshit, wenn die Leistung nicht stimmt, muss man eben über den Preis verkaufen. Das ist halt ein altes Gesetz der Marktwirtschaft (errinner dich, 10. Klasse ). Das die RV770-Reihe so nah an die GT200-Karten kam lag ja nur daran, weil ATI die Leistung zu lasten der Bildqualität hochgeschraubt hat. Das können sie sich ja inzwischen zum Glück nicht mehr leisten. Daher auch der nicht so große Vorsprung zwischen RV770 und RV870. Würden Texturenflimmern & Co weiterhin beibehalten, wären die aktuellen Karten deutlich schneller.



einseitig wtf?
die HD4870 hat ordentliche Leistung da braucht nichts über den Preis verkauft werden!



> Mag sein, wenn der Fermi kommt wissen wir mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> When it's done.


 
Den Spruch kennt man von Duke Nukem Forever auch. 
Und 2010 kann sehr lang werden, hört es doch im Dezember erst wieder auf.


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Spruch kennt man von Duke Nukem Forever auch.


Och nö, nicht schon wieder so eine never ending story. 
Ich würde mich jedenfalls als ATI und NVIDIA nach anderen Chipproduzenten umsehen, bzw. zukünftig einfach noch eine zweite Ausweichfirma mit ins Boot hoolen. Die Probleme die TSMC verursacht betreffen beide Konzerne sehr stark und das ist mehr als ärgerlich, insbesondere wegen dem Weihnachtsgeschäft. Mal sehen ob sich das Gerücht bestätigt, das AMD zu mitte Dezember hin 300% mehr 58xx Karten in den Handel bringen will, dass wäre wirklich ein massiver Vorteil.

MfG


----------



## Caspar (6. Dezember 2009)

300% heisst dann das 3 von 10 Anbietern die Karten überteuert verfügbar haben... wenn ich das richtig verstehe  Was für ein Fortschritt!


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2009)

Caspar schrieb:


> 300% heisst dann das 3 von 10 Anbietern die Karten überteuert verfügbar haben...


Nein
Dies bezog sich direkt auf die Produktionssteigerung.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (6. Dezember 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> die sind mir noch lange nicht ausgegangen, nur schreib ich nicht so gerne etwas, was von dir ja schlussendlich doch nicht gelesen wird!


Ich lese alles.



totovo schrieb:


> ändert nichts an der Tatsache, was wäre wenn!


Aus "wäs wäre wenn" ist noch nie ein Produkt entstanden. Ein Produkt entsteht aus "was ist".



totovo schrieb:


> Hast du dich heut Mittag auf deine Lesebrille gesetzt oder wie?
> ich bin Ati Fanatisch?
> TSMC ist nun mal der größte Auftragsfertiger, und das es solche Schwierigkeiten geben würde konnte weder AMD noch nVidea wissen!


Eben, *Auftrags*fertiger - und damit sind in letzter Instanz Nvidia bzw. ATI daran schuld, wenn ihre Grafikkarten nicht erhältlich sind. Natürlich braucht es da eine ATI-Brille um zu sagen "Das ist alles TSMC, da hat ATI überhaupt keine schuld dran!". Das ist nämlich Bullshit.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du mir damit sagen willst...
> folgendes aus dem von dir verlinkten Artikel:


"eine HD 4870/1G wird mit nur 0,8 Sone, also halb so laut gekühlt, *nimmt dafür aber mit ca. 116 Watt rund 46 Prozent mehr elektrische Leistung für's Nichtstun auf.*"



totovo schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gesagt das Nvidea hier einen Vorteil hat, es steht jedoch in den Raum die Hersteller von der althergebrachten nVideo trdition wegzubewegen, denn AMD hat hier ebenfalls gute produkte!
> (der Wechsel von einem Hersteller auf den anderen ist ja immer mit Problemen verknüpft)


Lässt sich bis heute nicht beobachten, selbst im 4. Quartal 2008 waren die Marktanteile bei diskreten Grafikkarte >100$ wieder zu 75% bei Nvidia und 25% ATI - ungefähr das Verhältnis, was sie auch während der gesamten Jahre vorher waren.



totovo schrieb:


> die HD4870 hat ordentliche Leistung da braucht nichts über den Preis verkauft werden!


Warum wurde sie dann über den Preis verkauft?



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich würde mich jedenfalls als ATI und NVIDIA nach anderen Chipproduzenten umsehen, bzw. zukünftig einfach noch eine zweite Ausweichfirma mit ins Boot hoolen.


Welchen denn? Es gibt keinen Hersteller, der zu solchen Prozeßen in solchen Größen und solchen Mengen fähig ist. 

Abgesehen davon ist das jetzt das erste mal, dass TSMC so viele Probleme mit einem Prozeß hat. Wer weiß, ob es jemand anders auch hingekriegt hätte?


----------



## totovo (6. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich lese alles.



siehe weiter unten


> Aus "wäs wäre wenn" ist noch nie ein Produkt entstanden. Ein Produkt entsteht aus "was ist".


stimmt so nicht, zu erst gibt es immer eine Idee und dann wird geschaut ob das technisch so umsetzbar ist!



> Eben, *Auftrags*fertiger - und damit sind in letzter Instanz Nvidia bzw. ATI daran schuld, wenn ihre Grafikkarten nicht erhältlich sind. Natürlich braucht es da eine ATI-Brille um zu sagen "Das ist alles TSMC, da hat ATI überhaupt keine schuld dran!". Das ist nämlich Bullshit.


deine Argumente werden langsam langweilig
das hast du jetzt schon drei mal geschrieben und es ändert trotzdem nichts daran das AMD hier schlussendlich nichts für kann, wie du selbst weiter unten schreibst, gab es bisher keine Probleme bei TSMC...



> "eine HD 4870/1G wird mit nur 0,8 Sone, also halb so laut gekühlt, *nimmt dafür aber mit ca. 116 Watt rund 46 Prozent mehr elektrische Leistung für's Nichtstun auf.*"


irgend wie willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen, oder?
Ich hab mehrmals geschrieben das der Stromverbrauch im idle nicht so prickelnd  ist, wenn ich von "Leistung" spreche meine ich natürlich die Lastsituation!



> Lässt sich bis heute nicht beobachten, selbst im 4. Quartal 2008 waren die Marktanteile bei diskreten Grafikkarte >100$ wieder zu 75% bei Nvidia und 25% ATI - ungefähr das Verhältnis, was sie auch während der gesamten Jahre vorher waren.


ich spreche vom serversegment und du vom retail markt?
was willst du mir damit nun wieder weis machen?




> Warum wurde sie dann über den Preis verkauft?


warum musste die Geforce 260GTX über den Preis verkauft werden?



> Welchen denn? Es gibt keinen Hersteller, der zu solchen Prozeßen in solchen Größen und solchen Mengen fähig ist.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist das jetzt das erste mal, dass TSMC so viele Probleme mit einem Prozeß hat. Wer weiß, ob es jemand anders auch hingekriegt hätte?


also doch TSMC!

Ich frag mich nur wie man nackte Tatsachen so ignorieren kann, und mit einer solch grünen wunsch-Brille durchs Leben schreiten kann!


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew/totovo schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, *Auftrags*fertiger - und damit sind in letzter Instanz Nvidia bzw. ATI daran schuld, wenn ihre Grafikkarten nicht erhältlich sind. Natürlich braucht es da eine ATI-Brille um zu sagen "Das ist alles TSMC, da hat ATI überhaupt keine schuld dran!". Das ist nämlich Bullshit.


Ich glaube in dem Punkt besteht bei euch beiden einfach nur ein Kommunikationsproblem. Der eine redet von Schuld und der andere von Verantwortung. Ist beides nicht das Gleiche.

Technisch schuld an der schlechten Auslieferung ist zweifelsfrei TSMC aber die Verantwortung dafür zu tragen haben sicherlich, in erster Linie, die Auftraggeber und in zweiter(Vertragsstrafe) die Chipproduzenten . 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Welchen denn? Es gibt keinen Hersteller, der zu solchen Prozeßen in solchen Größen und solchen Mengen fähig ist.


 Was ist mit Globalfoundries?


> Abgesehen davon ist das jetzt das erste mal, dass TSMC so viele Probleme mit einem Prozeß hat. Wer weiß, ob es jemand anders auch hingekriegt hätte?


Mag sein aber gerade diese Probleme zeigen auf das es evtl. Sinn machen könnte bei der Chipproduktion nicht nur auf ein Pferd zu setzen. Wäre ja auch nur mal so eine Idee von mir. Ich denke es ist wie in so ziemlich vielen Branchen besser, wenn man ein Ausweichmöglichkeit hat um solche Probleme dann absorbieren zu können.

Mal nebenbei, weiß eigentlich jemand welche Probleme genau für die schlechte Yieldrate bei TSMC verantwortlich sind?

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (7. Dezember 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht, zu erst gibt es immer eine Idee und dann wird geschaut ob das technisch so umsetzbar ist!


Siehe Larrabee - viel "was wäre wenn" und viel weniger "was ist möglich" - gecancelt.



totovo schrieb:


> deine Argumente werden langsam langweilig
> das hast du jetzt schon drei mal geschrieben und es ändert trotzdem nichts daran das AMD hier schlussendlich nichts für kann, wie du selbst weiter unten schreibst, gab es bisher keine Probleme bei TSMC...


Natürlich können sie was dafür, schließlich geben sie ja TSMC den Auftrag, könnten ja auch jemand anders auchen.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich hab mehrmals geschrieben das der Stromverbrauch im idle nicht so prickelnd  ist, wenn ich von "Leistung" spreche meine ich natürlich die Lastsituation!


Eben, darauf bezog ich mich.



totovo schrieb:


> ich spreche vom serversegment und du vom retail markt?
> was willst du mir damit nun wieder weis machen?


D



totovo schrieb:


> warum musste die Geforce 260GTX über den Preis verkauft werden?


Wurde sie nie. Sie wurde dem Konkurrenzprodukt angepasst, aber immer teurer verkauft, weil die technisch bessere karte. Und die, die sich besser verkauft hat 



totovo schrieb:


> also doch TSMC!


Das sie die Chips nicht liefenr können, ja, habe ich auch nie bestritten. Das ATI dagegen die Chips bei TSMC bestellt und diese nicht liefern können, ist ganz alleine ihr Bier.

Solange man nicht kapiert, dass die Liefersituation und die Yieldrate von TSMC auch die eigene Liefersituation ist, hat man als Hersteller Probleme.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube in dem Punkt besteht bei euch beiden einfach nur ein Kommunikationsproblem. Der eine redet von Schuld und der andere von Verantwortung. Ist beides nicht das Gleiche.
> 
> Technisch schuld an der schlechten Auslieferung ist zweifelsfrei TSMC aber die Verantwortung dafür zu tragen haben sicherlich, in erster Linie, die Auftraggeber und in zweiter(Vertragsstrafe) die Chipproduzenten .


Richtig, unterm Strich ist es doch für den Kunden egal, ob TSMC nicht liefern kann, die Chips im Meer versenkt wurden oder die Entwicklung länger dauert. Das Ergebnis ist identisch.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist mit Globalfoundries?


Weder die richtigen Prozeße, noch die Erfahrung, noch die Kapazitäten. Vllt ab Ende 2010 mit ein paar kleinen Chips zum üben, aber in der Massenfertigung gibt es da sicherlich nichts vor 2011. Zumal GF im Fertigungsprozeß hinterherhinkt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Mag sein aber gerade diese Probleme zeigen auf das es evtl. Sinn machen könnte bei der Chipproduktion nicht nur auf ein Pferd zu setzen. Wäre ja auch nur mal so eine Idee von mir. Ich denke es ist wie in so ziemlich vielen Branchen besser, wenn man ein Ausweichmöglichkeit hat um solche Probleme dann absorbieren zu können.


Klar, nur gibt es den nicht (außer vllt noch Intel). Solange ist das nur "was wäre wenn" und nicht "was ist möglich".



DaStash schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei, weiß eigentlich jemand welche Probleme genau für die schlechte Yieldrate bei TSMC verantwortlich sind?


Außer Gerüchten von den üblichen Verdächtigen ohne Ahnung: Nein.


----------



## DaStash (7. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Außer Gerüchten von den üblichen Verdächtigen ohne Ahnung: Nein.


Was sind das für Gerüchte??

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (7. Dezember 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was sind das für Gerüchte??


SemiAccurate :: ATI 58xx parts are delayed a bit more

Das TSMC zu blöd ist 

Die Erklärung klingt aber sehr hahnebüchen und viel zu simpel für die Verzögerung (immerhin gibt es jetzt schon seit mehr als einem halben Jahr 40nm Karten!), die TSMC da aktuell hat.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Dezember 2009)

einerseits heissts, dass tsmc quasi nen monopol da hat und andrerseits sind die hersteller dran schuld, wenn se den falschen nehmen (A oder A? hmm, A - verdammt, verloren ^^). oder meint ihr das nur aus sicht des otto normalverbrauchers der von den dingen "hinter" ihren herstellern nix wissen? aber selbst dann scheint es ja nur an ati/NV zu liegen, es liegt abern ich an ihnen, so eigentlich ><


----------



## herethic (8. Dezember 2009)

TechConnect Magazine - GF100/Fermi SLI system pictured


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2009)

Wow, noch mehr Bilder und null Info´s. 
Mich würden endlich mal Benches interessieren, ist schon irgendwie merkwürdig das so kurz vor der angeblichen Veröffentlichung noch nichts genaues in Erfahrung zu bringen ist, im Gegensatz zu den letzten Veröffentlichungen. 

MfG


----------



## herethic (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht wies euch geht aber ich hab schon ein bisschen Angst das die Fermi viel zu schnellm auf dem Markt bringen und das dann eine Katastrophe wird.


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2009)

Echt, bei all den Anzeichen bezügllich der Veröffentlichung hast du Angst das der fermi zu schnell auf den Markt kommt? 
Mal im Ernst, wie meinst du das genau, dass er zu unausgereift ist und sein Potenzial nicht zur Geltung kommt oder wie?

MfG


----------



## herethic (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich mein es wird vllt. wie Vista nur auf Hardwarebene.Viel zu hohe abwärme und Stromverbrauch.Schlecht arbeiten mit Nvida treibern.Vllt. hat nvida ja druck durch die veröffentlichung von der 5800-er reihe bekommen udn will Fermi möglichst schnell auf den Markt bringen um keine Verluste gegenüber der Konkurrenz zu haben.Und dabei werden vllt. einige faktoren zu wenig berücksichtigt.
sind ja nur Mutmassungen.


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob schon gepostet,aber das sind die Vermutueten Spezifikationen der Gtx 360 und 380 
Finale GTX 360 und GTX 380-Spezifikationen? - News - Hardware-Infos

  VERMUTUNGEN


----------



## PontifexM (13. Dezember 2009)

im januar VORSTELLEN....was das für den interssierten käufer heisst ,ist wohl klar . . .


----------



## DarkMo (13. Dezember 2009)

also wenn ich das jetzte mal mit dem hier vergleiche:
ATI Radeon HD 5970 offiziell - News - Hardware-Infos

dann sind die chiptakte geringer, aber die speicher anbindung besser (hab mal bei der 5870 gelunzt). kann wer... ok mal im detail vergleichen ^^

die 5870 hat:
nen höheren chiptakt (850 vs 650)
weniger rops (32 vs 40/48)
weniger tmus (80 vs 96/128)
mittig bei pixelfüllrate (26k - 27k - 31k)
mittig bei texelfüllrate (62k - 68k - 83k)
kleineres speicherinterface (256 vs 320/384)
kleinere speicherbandbreite (154 vs 168/202)
bald die doppelte shader/rechenleistung (2700 vs 1100/1700 rum)

wenn wir mal von diesen vermutungen ausgehen? was heisst das leistungstechnisch nun eigentlich im vergleich? ^^ sin für mich nen haufen zahlen ohne großartige bedeutung >< wär kuhl wenn mich da wer aufklären könnte


----------



## PontifexM (14. Dezember 2009)

Benchmarks: GeForce GTX 380/360 schlagen alles? - 14.12.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## CHICOLORES (14. Dezember 2009)

sind ja mal so richtig gute news ^^

wenn die im Januar kommt und ich Anfang Februar geburtstag hab *denk / träum*


----------



## PontifexM (14. Dezember 2009)

ob das alles stimmt ,wird sich zeigen -> Fermi first benchmarks are out (GTX380, GTX360) - Nvidia - Graphic-Displays


----------



## DesGrauens (14. Dezember 2009)

man kann nicht viel von den bechmarks halten, sie weisen aber ne grobe richtung an, wo die reise hingehen soll.
wenn die 380gtx tatsächlich schneller ist wie die hd 5970 oder auch "nur" genauso schnell dann können wir uns auf saftige preise seitens nv freuen.
und ich hab mir versprochen ich kauf mir keine graka mehr für über 300€.
ich hoffe ich halte der versuchung stand


----------



## PontifexM (14. Dezember 2009)

so denk ich auch ,muss wohl daran liegen das ich ganz in deiner nähe wohne *lol*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2009)

Nun, bin auch gespannt wie es sich (weiter) entwickelt

Wenn die dann im *Februar* (Pessimisten rechnen mit März) gelauncht werden sind wir hoffentlich schlauer
Dann wird es wiederum Marz bzw. April bis sie wohl in genügender Stückzahl auf dem Markt ist

*Dann* werden die Karten neu gemischt - momentan habe ich wenig von einer (AMD/ATI-)Karte die schneller, besser, leiser und weniger stromhungrig ist; aber *nicht/kaum erhältlich*


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> man kann nicht viel von den bechmarks halten, sie weisen aber ne grobe richtung an, wo die reise hingehen soll.
> wenn die 380gtx tatsächlich schneller ist wie die hd 5970 oder auch "nur" genauso schnell dann können wir uns auf saftige preise seitens nv freuen.
> und ich hab mir versprochen ich kauf mir keine graka mehr für über 300€.
> ich hoffe ich halte der versuchung stand


Denkt ihr das die Benches echt sind? Aus den dazugehörigen Kommentaren kann man jedenfalls entnehmen das sie gefaket sind.

MfG


----------



## DesGrauens (14. Dezember 2009)

nee natürlich nicht, ich glaube aber schon das die karten um einiges schneller werden als die hd´s.
jetzt ist die frage nur wieviel schneller.
werden die tatsächlich, angenommen 50% schneller dan können wir uns auf preise jenseits von gut und böse freuen.
werden sie aber "nur" 10%-20% schneller als die hd´s, wird ein preiskampf ausbrechen zwischen grün und rot.
ich persönlich hoffe auf variante zwei.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> nee natürlich nicht, ich glaube aber schon das die karten um einiges schneller werden als die hd´s.
> jetzt ist die frage nur wieviel schneller.
> werden die tatsächlich, angenommen 50% schneller dan können wir uns auf preise jenseits von gut und böse freuen.
> werden sie aber "nur" 10%-20% schneller als die hd´s, wird ein preiskampf ausbrechen zwischen grün und rot.
> ich persönlich hoffe auf variante zwei.


Tja, das ist eben die Frage, ob nun schneller, gleichschnell oder langsamer und insbesondere die Preisgestaltung. Irgendwie schon komisch das zu diesen essentiell wichtigen Punkt noch keinerlei Informationen durchgesickert sind. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.

MfG


----------



## Sash (14. Dezember 2009)

schneller werden die auf jedenfall sein, aber fragwürdig ob diese daten stimmen. davon ab, weit hergeholt sind die zahlen nicht, könnten hinkommen. dafür wird die karte aber nicht unter 400€ zu haben sein, also die gtx 380.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> schneller werden die auf jedenfall sein,


Und warum?

MfG


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2009)

Im Übrigen, hier mal ein offizielles Statement zu den Fermi-Benches von PCGH! 
Fake-Benchmarks-machen-die-Runde

MfG


----------



## Sash (14. Dezember 2009)

weil nvidia immer schneller ist. nur halt teurer. aber besser auf jeden..


----------



## Rizzard (14. Dezember 2009)

Nun ich gehe auch davon aus das NV mit ihren neuen Karten in Sachen Leistung wieder die Nase vorn haben werden. Sollten die Karten allerdings zu kosmisch hohen Preisen verhökert werden, kommt mir so eine vorerst nicht ins Haus.

Interessant wäre für mich später sowieso höchstens die 360er in Preisrelation zur 5870.


----------



## DesGrauens (14. Dezember 2009)

schneller werden sie bestimmt sein.
die 285gtx ist ja jetzt schon auf dem niveau von der hd5850 bzw. je nach game 10 bis 20% langsamer als die hd5870.
da muss, und wird die 380gtx nicht langsamer sein als die hd5870.


----------



## eVoX (14. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> weil nvidia immer schneller ist. nur halt teurer. aber besser auf jeden..


Sry aber das ist totaler quatsch, ist nVidia aktuell auch schneller?!
Das Fermi schneller sein wird ist logisch, die HD 6xxx werde dann schneller sein als Fermi, dass ist immer ein hin und her, aber zu meinen, dass nVidia immer schneller ist, ist totaler Blödsinn.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> weil nvidia immer schneller ist. nur halt teurer. aber besser auf jeden..


Was ein Totschlagargument. Und ich dachte schon du kommst wenigstens mit ein paar wenigen Argumenten und begründest das technisch...



DesGrauens schrieb:


> schneller werden sie bestimmt sein.


Und warum denn nun? 



eVoX schrieb:


> Sry aber das ist totaler quatsch, ist nVidia aktuell auch schneller?!
> Das Fermi schneller sein wird ist logisch, die HD 6xxx werde dann schneller sein als Fermi, dass ist immer ein hin und her, aber zu meinen, dass nVidia immer schneller ist, ist totaler Blödsinn.


Genauso ist es und anhand der IST Situation und seiner Aussage kann man ja ganz gut herleiten, wie ernst man diese nehmen kann. 

MfG


----------



## DesGrauens (14. Dezember 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und warum denn nun?
> 
> MfG



weil jede andere option für nv eine totale blamage wäre.
man stelle sich nur einmal vor... nv neu generation... genauso schnell wie die alte? welchen sinn würde dan die 380gtx überhaupt erfüllen?


----------



## McZonk (14. Dezember 2009)

War der FX5800Ultra damals egtl. auch schneller als der 9700Pro? 

Mal im Ernst: Das was wir hier betrieben ist pure Spekulation und es kann durchaus auch mal so sein, dass sich ein Blatt mal wieder wendet. 
(was nicht heißt, dass es das das auch tuen wird)

...Ich geh mir mal nen Tee machen, wer will noch? 

Achja: Zu den Benchmarks an sich muss man ja nichts mehr sagen, wenn selbst Nvidia die Zahlen dementiert.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> ...Ich geh mir mal nen Tee machen, wer will noch?


Mach mal lieber einen Kaffe und lies dann aus dem Kaffeesatz. 

MfG


----------



## MaxMax (14. Dezember 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> weil jede andere option für nv eine totale blamage wäre.
> man stelle sich nur einmal vor... nv neu generation... genauso schnell wie die alte? welchen sinn würde dan die 380gtx überhaupt erfüllen?



naja, selbst wenn die gtx 380 im (nichtanzunehmenden) Fall gleich "langsam" wie eine gtx 285 sei bei schieren fpswerten, zusätzliche benefits könnten ja "physx for free", oder bessere fpsoptimierungen in verbindung mit 3d vision sein, dann würde mir noch directx 11 kompatibiliät, weniger stromverbrauch einfallen, vielleicht kommen ja auch noch neue GPGPU tools dazu...?


----------



## Apokalypsos (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann wir das letzte mal so eine heiße Situation auf dem Markt hatten. Ich finds wahnsinnig spannend, vor allem weil wir als Käufer (sofern farbenblind ) Vorteile aus einem guten Wettbewerb ziehen.
Ich finde es derzeit nur wahnsinnig nervig, dass es aktuell kaum vernünftige Karten zu kaufen gibt. Wer jetzt was neues braucht, ist echt am Ar***! Die HD 58x0 ist zu teuer, HD 57x0 zu lahm, die HD 4870/4890 zieht mir persönlich zu viel Strom, bleibt fast nur die GTX 260/275.

OT: Ist so ruhig hier, was ist den mit Bucklew passiert?


----------



## xeonsys (16. Januar 2010)

*Fermi GF-100 NDA Ends Tomorrow at 9 PM – Sunday, 1/17/2010

*


> http://alienbabeltech.com/main/?p=14549


 mal sehen was da kommt.


----------



## PontifexM (16. Januar 2010)

montag abwarten . . .


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Januar 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann wir das letzte mal so eine heiße Situation auf dem Markt hatten. Ich finds wahnsinnig spannend, vor allem weil wir als Käufer (sofern farbenblind ) vorteile haben



Ich finde es auch sehr spannend!
Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Tests von Pcgh
Ich hoffe für uns Kunden das Nvidia ne gute Karte rausbringt!
Dann können die Enthusiasten die wahrscheinlich teuren Nv Karten kaufen, besitzen dann die schnellsten Karten der Welt und der P/L bewusste Käufer schlägt bei der 5870/5850 zu , die dann im Preis sinkt


----------



## riedochs (16. Januar 2010)

Mal sehen wie sich der Fermi schlägt. Allerdings mag ich bezweifeln das ATI da nichts in Schublade hat falls Fermi doch erheblich schneller sein sollte.


----------



## Low (16. Januar 2010)

Ich freu mich auch schon auf den Test.
Mal sehen wie die Preise von den älteren Karten fallen werden wenn beide (ATI & Nvidea) ihre Karten Lieferbar haben.


----------



## riedochs (16. Januar 2010)

Fallende Preise sind anzunehmen. Wenn nicht gleich zu Anfang dann doch wohl innerhalb von 2 - 4 Wochen.


----------



## KingKokosnuss (16. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie sich der Fermi schlägt. Allerdings mag ich bezweifeln das ATI da nichts in Schublade hat falls Fermi doch erheblich schneller sein sollte.


Kommt ja noch die 5890 oder? Ich glaub nicht das Ati in der zwischenzeit untätig war


----------



## riedochs (17. Januar 2010)

KingKokosnuss schrieb:


> Kommt ja noch die 5890 oder? Ich glaub nicht das Ati in der zwischenzeit untätig war



Ganz bestimmt nicht untätig. Die lassen sich auch nicht einfach die Butter vom Brot nehmen.


----------

